# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014



## MSantos (1 Mar 2014 às 01:53)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## gomas (1 Mar 2014 às 17:12)

para segunda a previsao é de frio e alguma precipitaçao sendo de neve nas zonas montanhosas curioso é a américa do norte principalmente nova iorque
é só frio
parece que a europa este ano nao arrefeceu tanto consequencia?


----------



## james (1 Mar 2014 às 18:22)

gomas disse:


> para segunda a previsao é de frio e alguma precipitaçao sendo de neve nas zonas montanhosas curioso é a américa do norte principalmente nova iorque
> é só frio
> parece que a europa este ano nao arrefeceu tanto consequencia?



A Europa sofreu algumas consequencias como a ondulacao anormalmente forte . 

Agora em ternos de frio podemos ter uma vaga de frio fora de tempo , nunca se sabe , nao seria a primeira vez .


----------



## martinus (2 Mar 2014 às 01:21)

Vaga de frio? O que se vê é temperaturas acima dos 20 C. em Braga, e já a partir da próxima quarta ou quinta-feira.



james disse:


> A Europa sofreu algumas consequencias como a ondulacao anormalmente forte .
> 
> Agora em ternos de frio podemos ter uma vaga de frio fora de tempo , nunca se sabe , nao seria a primeira vez .


----------



## james (2 Mar 2014 às 02:02)

martinus disse:


> Vaga de frio? O que se vê é temperaturas acima dos 20 C. em Braga, e já a partir da próxima quarta ou quinta-feira.



E o que e que uma coisa implica a outra ? Que eu saiba nao vamos entrar ainda no verao .

E normal na entrada da primavera a temperatura subir repentinamente , eu estou a contar com uns dias bem quentinhos .

Mas espera por abril e vais ver os dias bens frios que irao novamente surgir .


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2014 às 13:54)

A capitania do Porto de Cascais já vai alertando para o agravamento do estado do mar a partir de amanha a tarde.

Vai estar bem agreste.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (2 Mar 2014 às 15:34)




----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Mar 2014 às 19:20)

Já tinha feito um post sobre isto há 2 dias, mas faço agora uma actualização que serve como aviso a quem ainda não está informado.

O cenário é ligeiramente mais grave que aquele que apontei da última vez. As últimas actualizações dos modelos aumentaram ligeiramente o gradiente de pressão na tempestade que já está a deslocar-se sobre o Atlântico. Como consequência, a ondulação prevista estará entre os *7 a 8* metros na costa ocidental. O *período*, repito, vai ser *muito elevado*. Relembro que esta foi a principal causa da destruição provocada pelo Hércules e foi isso que distinguiu esse evento de outros onde a ondulação tinha alturas significativas semelhantes.

Com as praias já muito erodidas e com pouca areia devido à acção das outras tempestades e com as marés vivas que se fazem sentir, estamos perante uma situação potencialmente muito perigosa.

Aconselho muita prevenção e muito cuidado a quem for ver o mar. Não esquecer que com estes períodos muito elevados é provável o aparecimento de *ondas gigantes a fugir do padrão regular observado*. As alturas máximas das ondas podem chegar nalguns locais perto dos 15 metros.


----------



## james (2 Mar 2014 às 19:40)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Já tinha feito um post sobre isto há 2 dias, mas faço agora uma actualização que serve como aviso a quem ainda não está informado.
> 
> O cenário é ligeiramente mais grave que aquele que apontei da última vez. As últimas actualizações dos modelos aumentaram ligeiramente o gradiente de pressão na tempestade que já está a deslocar-se sobre o Atlântico. Como consequência, a ondulação prevista estará entre os *7 a 8* metros na costa ocidental. O *período*, repito, vai ser *muito elevado*. Relembro que esta foi a principal causa da destruição provocada pelo Hércules e foi isso que distinguiu esse evento de outros onde a ondulação tinha alturas significativas semelhantes.
> 
> ...


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2014 às 20:48)

Afinal, segundo o modelo europeu, depois de uns dias com temperaturas perto dos 20 ou acima, hoje já começa a prever apenas sol, mais estabilidade mas com temperaturas não tão elevadas...
De qualquer maneira a partir de quarta a melhoria do tempo será substancial....


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2014 às 12:09)

A partir de quarta o tempo será marcado por noites e manhãs frias e tardes quentes....Serão dias de sol com o AA por cima de nós


----------



## james (3 Mar 2014 às 12:44)

joselamego disse:


> A partir de quarta o tempo será marcado por noites e manhãs frias e tardes quentes....Serão dias de sol com o AA por cima de nós



 É o início da primavera .


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Mar 2014 às 17:00)

joselamego disse:


> A partir de quarta o tempo será marcado por noites e manhãs frias e tardes quentes....Serão dias de sol com o AA por cima de nós



Ummmm, que parece agora que o anticiclone decidiu instalar-se sobre o nosso território, vem ai a tão afamada Cut-off  de acordo com o GFS nesta run.


----------



## martinus (4 Mar 2014 às 13:54)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Ummmm, que parece agora que o anticiclone decidiu instalar-se sobre o nosso território, vem ai a tão afamada Cut-off  de acordo com o GFS nesta run.



"Cut-Off" o quê? Segundo o Freemeteo no próximo domingo de tarde a temperatura em Braga sobe até aos 22,2 graus centígrados. Isso é mais do que suficiente para montar um domingo de Páscoa aqui no burgo, com campainhas a tocar, tapetes de flores, e tudo!


----------



## PortugalWeather (4 Mar 2014 às 14:28)

martinus disse:


> "Cut-Off" o quê? Segundo o Freemeteo no próximo domingo de tarde a temperatura em Braga sobe até aos 22,2 graus centígrados. Isso é mais do que suficiente para montar um domingo de Páscoa aqui no burgo, com campainhas a tocar, tapetes de flores, e tudo!




A Pascoa é a 20 de Abril faltam 47 dias para o Domingo de Pascoa, vem ai um padrão anticiclónico mas no máximo so poderemos dá-lo como certo num período de 5-12 dias a partir dai incerteza, e claro cuidado com cut-offs são imprevisíveis o GFS recuou nessa previsão mas mesmo assim cuidado com os minutos de descontos por vezes trazem supresas   a vinda de um padrão de anticiclónico a 3/3/2014 não é sinonimo de TODAAAAA a Primavera amena e seca.


----------



## LuisFilipe (4 Mar 2014 às 15:40)

belos dias que ai vêm finalmente, com uma brisa vinda de leste e tudo, assim ta bem


----------



## PortugalWeather (4 Mar 2014 às 16:15)

Os modelos apos as 70h-80h andam tão instáveis, aquela cut-off é imprevisível so mesmo acima do acontecimento poderemos ver o que poderá acontecer. Vamos ver se a cut-off não prega uma partidinha de carnaval, situação para ir acompanhando.


----------



## james (4 Mar 2014 às 19:25)

Boa tarde ,

Parece que a partir de amanha o anticiclone vai instalar - se sobre nos e com uns dias de sol , que , comparando com outros anos , ate pode ser prolongado ( atencao que isto e uma mera suposicao da minha parte ) .

E da maneira que corto a relva em minha casa , ja parece uma selva . 

E a primavera a instalar - se , e uma estacao bonita !

Mas atencao aos mais distraidos : 
 Estamos a iniciar a primavera , nao estamos a iniciar o verao , mais dia menos dia a chuva e algum frio hao - de regressar .


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (4 Mar 2014 às 21:10)

Previsão de tempo estável para os próximos dias.
Ouçam e vejam a explicação.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMD5PRqydqY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Aurélio (4 Mar 2014 às 21:31)

Bom meus caros, quanto ao tempo é muito simples ou teremos aguaceiros e trovoadas ou então tempo claramente de Primavera, com temperaturas acima dos 20ºC podendo chegar aos 25 ºC em alguns locais especialmente mais para o final da semana.

Relativamente ao padrão previsto parece que a zonal vai mesmo terminar e as altas pressões vão deslocar o seu núcleo para o centro ou norte da Europa, e isso abrirá caminho para a *possibilidade* de se formarem cut-offs, e caso não existam então teremos tempo quente por aqui, para se mudar o guarda-roupa !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Mar 2014 às 21:59)

Manditu disse:


> Previsão de tempo estável para os próximos dias.
> Ouçam e vejam a explicação.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMD5PRqydqY&feature=youtu.be



Excelente! Continue!


----------



## meteoamador (4 Mar 2014 às 22:34)

Boa Noite 

Até ao fim de semana temos a aproximação do anticiclone que se ira estender até ao centro de França que trará sol e temperaturas um pouco mais altas situação que a mim parece-me temporária com a aproximação de uma depressão no Domingo que poderá trazer alguma instabilidade uma situação distante ainda a acompanhar.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (4 Mar 2014 às 22:40)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMD5PRqydqY&feature=youtu.be


Flaviense21 disse:


> Excelente! Continue!



Muito obrigado 

Assim o farei e me empenharei para continuar a fundamentar bem o que digo e explico para tentar não divagar muito. É uma forma de também informar os outros indicando as fontes que levam a tal análise e consequente informação.

Estou aberto e ficarei contente por criticas que sejam construtivas e fundamentadas. Só essas me farão crescer, melhorando.


----------



## joselamego (4 Mar 2014 às 22:43)

Manditu disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMD5PRqydqY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> Muito obrigado
> ...



Excelente trabalho e video !Parabéns!!!!



A saída do GFS 18z prevê a possível Cut-off para nosso território lá para meados março. Esperemos que sim para que a subida de temperatura que aí vem não seja muito elevada para época do ano


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (4 Mar 2014 às 23:06)

joselamego disse:


> Excelente trabalho e video !Parabéns!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A saída do GFS 18z prevê a possível Cut-off para nosso território lá para meados março. Esperemos que sim para que a subida de temperatura que aí vem não seja muito elevada para época do ano



Sim, também detectei isso e percebe-se nas cartas na cota 850Mb e Geopoencial, mas como o prazo é ainda algum, preferi não especular. Pretendo ser conciso na informação, para também poder chegar ao maior número de pessoas, algumas dessas com menos formação nesta área e que possam compreender o mais importante.

Podia dizer ou até analisar muito mais, mas o vídeo fica muito longo e deverão haver pessoas que ao reparem no tempo do vídeo pensarão que será uma seca e nem chegam a abri-lo (eheh)  

Muito obrigado pelo reconhecimento. Continuarei o trabalho e continuarei a publica-lo. 
Bem hajam


----------



## Nuage (5 Mar 2014 às 00:08)

Mto bom o video esperemos que as visualizaçoés aumentem,porque está ótimo!Continue.


----------



## Nashville (5 Mar 2014 às 11:27)

Excelente trabalho Manditu, continua...


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Mar 2014 às 19:00)

Gostaria imenso de ver uma previsão para a Primavera 2014 que está mesmo quase a chegar. Quem arrisca?


----------



## joselamego (5 Mar 2014 às 22:35)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Gostaria imenso de ver uma previsão para a Primavera 2014 que está mesmo quase a chegar. Quem arrisca?



A minha previsão é que a primeira metade de março será com sol e temperaturas  médias na ordem dos 20 graus. 
A segunda metade de março será já com cut-offs o que fará com que a temperatura desça um pouco.
O mês de abril penso que será mais chuvoso do que o mês de março....
Atenção!!! são apenas as minhas previsões---- espero acertar....


----------



## Aurélio (6 Mar 2014 às 09:54)

Parece andaremos ao sol e parece que esta primeira quizena será bem quentinha face áquilo que é normal, claro que pequenas oscilações podem ditar variações de temperatura para mais ou menos 2/3 º c

Olhando aos modelos e comparando com aquilo que as sazonais indicavam este mês pode muito bem vir a ser bastante seco e quente (face ao normal). Contudo como estamos em Março poderemos ter grandes oscilações naquilo que os modelos prespetivam !

...........

Quanto á Previsão da Primavera eu pessoalmente aposto num Março seco e quente (face ao normal), um Abril mais frio e precipitação na normal, e um Maio seco e bem quente !


----------



## PortugalWeather (6 Mar 2014 às 11:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece andaremos ao sol e parece que esta primeira quizena será bem quentinha face áquilo que é normal, claro que pequenas oscilações podem ditar variações de temperatura para mais ou menos 2/3 º c
> 
> Olhando aos modelos e comparando com aquilo que as sazonais indicavam este mês pode muito bem vir a ser bastante seco e quente (face ao normal). Contudo como estamos em Março poderemos ter grandes oscilações naquilo que os modelos prespetivam !
> 
> ...



O mês de Março tem 31 dias estamos no dia 6 cuidado com a últimos dias do mês.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2014 às 13:31)

eu sinceramente já não acredito nas previsões sazonais, já me ouvi dizer que era seco, já ouvi dizer que era chuvoso (acima da media , menos no baixo alentejo, que era normal, e no algarve que era abaixo da media), também já disseram que podia ser interessante de trovoadas a primavera em geral e uns diziam que não era nada de jeito, eu sinceramente, só já acredito quando estiver no próprio mês


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (6 Mar 2014 às 16:47)

Tal como prometido, segue mais um.
Este ficou um pouco longo, pois apresento mais mapas e constato que realmente a as explicações levam o seu tempo. Mas não consegui ser mais conciso e penso que o importante é mesmo informar. Aqui vai:


----------



## Lousano (6 Mar 2014 às 22:27)

Manditu disse:


> Tal como prometido, segue mais um.
> Este ficou um pouco longo, pois apresento mais mapas e constato que realmente a as explicações levam o seu tempo. Mas não consegui ser mais conciso e penso que o importante é mesmo informar. Aqui vai:



Também gosto de estas descrições, simples e compreensíveis a todos. 

Num caso de sistemas mais complexos já não concordo com este tipo de descritivos.


----------



## stormy (8 Mar 2014 às 02:53)

Nos proximos dias teremos um cavado a entrar pelo Atlantico E, que interagirá com uma depressão de niveis altos entre Cabo Verde e as Canárias.
*
Domingo,* a depressão de niveis altos orbitará a perturbação polar ( mais forte ) e degenerará numa onda/short wave em altura.

No entanto, a circulação da antiga depressão deverá transportar uma boa quantidade de humidade tropical até á Penisula, nomeadamente nos niveis médios e altos ( >800-700hpa).








A interacção entre o ar humido em altura e a short wave deverá gerar alguma instabilidade na média e alta troposfera.

Á superficie, uma mistura de ar saariano e atlantico não deverá conter humidade suficiente, nem a insolação deverá conseguir aquecer esta camada de ar de modo a gerar instabilidade significativa de base á superficie.

Entre estas duas camadas, aos 700hpa uma area de convergencia/frente quente/levantamento isentropico deverá por um lado estimular subsidencia na camada mais seca e baixa, e estimular movimentos convectivos/ascendentes na camada tropical.

Sendo assim o dia deverá ser dominado por nuvens médias e altas, com aguaceiros...não se pode descartar alguma actividade electrica em especial no litoral SW, onde se espera que haja mais influencia tanto da short wave em altura como da pluma de ar humido e da região de convergencia aos 700hpa, que em conjunto poderão gerar uma linha de células de base alta com capacidade de gerar um aguaceiro pontualmente moderado e algumas descargas pontuais.

Em termos dinamicos os perfis de shear são fracos e caóticos,  e não haverá forçamento dinamico suficiente sobre o ar humido em altura para colocar um risco de precipitação excessiva, pelo que se espera convecção pontual e não severa. 






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros, possibilidade baixa de trovoada.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Mar 2014 às 11:11)

Caso chova será uma sorte no dia de amanhã e começo a suspeitar que este mês possa terminar a zeros, mesmo que hoje esteja apenas a dia 8 mas o panorama parece ser bastante anticiclónico, mas claro pode sempre surgir alguma cut-off com expressão em altura, mas o panorama geral parece ser claramente este.

Este ventinho de leste está a secar tudo, num ápice a terra está endurecendo que é uma coisa doida, as ervas estão a ficar amarelas, e a raiz começa a ficar castanha.

Estou farto de anos sem Inverno,  espero que esta Primavera ainda possa trazer algo de interessante, mas não sei não ....


----------



## LuisFilipe (8 Mar 2014 às 18:58)

Lol anos sem inverno, fala ai pela tua zona, que por aqui o inverno foi rigoroso


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mar 2014 às 00:10)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Lol anos sem inverno, fala ai pela tua zona, que por aqui o inverno foi rigoroso



Se eu digo "estou farto" refiro-me á 1ª pessoa do singular, portanto refiro-me a mim, se me refiro a mim, obviamente é á zona onde moro neste caso o Algarve.

Podiamos analisar os Invernos (Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro) mas não é esse o tema deste tópico ...


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mar 2014 às 09:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Caso chova será uma sorte no dia de amanhã e começo a suspeitar que este mês possa terminar a zeros, mesmo que hoje esteja apenas a dia 8 mas o panorama parece ser bastante anticiclónico, mas claro pode sempre surgir alguma cut-off com expressão em altura, mas o panorama geral parece ser claramente este.
> 
> Este ventinho de leste está a secar tudo, num ápice a terra está endurecendo que é uma coisa doida, as ervas estão a ficar amarelas, e a raiz começa a ficar castanha.
> 
> Estou farto de anos sem Inverno,  espero que esta Primavera ainda possa trazer algo de interessante, mas não sei não ....



Há algumas hipóteses de cut-off no ar...se bem que do 8 ao 80 a diferença é pouca nestes casos. Com um bocado de sorte ainda levamos com o AA o mês todo e não será preciso muito. Por outro lado se tivermos uma cut-off como vê o GFS na run das 00h, até podemos ter 100mm ou mais
É um tiro no escuro mas sinceramente inclino-me mais para um cenário seco. Perdemos o comboio no Inverno e agora se aparece ou não outro horário é esperar para ver.


----------



## LuisFilipe (9 Mar 2014 às 21:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Se eu digo "estou farto" refiro-me á 1ª pessoa do singular, portanto refiro-me a mim, se me refiro a mim, obviamente é á zona onde moro neste caso o Algarve.
> 
> Podiamos analisar os Invernos (Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro) mas não é esse o tema deste tópico ...



Aconselho te a abrir um topico " Os tristes invernos ca pelo Algarve" , que neste topico de previsoes as tuas mensagens sao pagina sim pagina sim a chorares porque nao chove ai na tua terra, nao temos que levar com os teus desgostos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Mar 2014 às 22:07)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Aconselho te a abrir um topico " Os tristes invernos ca pelo Algarve" , que neste topico de previsoes as tuas mensagens sao pagina sim pagina sim a chorares porque nao chove ai na tua terra, nao temos que levar com os teus desgostos.



Tanto o comentário de ontem como o de hoje não trazes nada de novo ao tópico, se queres começar com guerrinhas que nada abona em favor deste tópico como do fórum é lá contigo. 2 posts em que disseste 0 sobre o tema do tópico já é hora de falarmos mais sobre o que dizem os modelos do que andar a picar uns aos outros. Haja paciência! 

Quanto aos modelos, a semana será marcada com alguma nebulosidade essencialmente alta, a temperatura não vai sofrer grandes alterações, por isso, será mais uma semana muito calma e tranquila em termos meteorológicos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2014 às 22:52)

Eu não quero alimentar nenhum conflito, nem quero julgar nada nem ninguém até porque não tenho esse direito. 
Mas penso que os posts do Aurélio têm sempre algum carácter científico, ou pelo menos referem-se a previsões. Penso também que os nossos pareceres neste tópico não deveriam ser tão sisudos, afinal o que se faz aqui é meteorologia amadora e não previsões oficiais, deveria ser um espaço mais liberal ,e não é que não seja, mas parece que há determinados momentos em que existem pessoas que andam aqui sempre com ''três pedras na mão'' à espera que alguém diga algum disparate ou se engane a dizer alguma coisa. Não vejo qual é o problema de se partilhar de vez em quando as nossas preferências do estado do tempo, desde que esses mesmos posts tenham algum conteúdo relacionado com as especificidades deste tópico. 

Peço desculpa se acham que não devia ter escrito isto, se a Administração entender, que elimine o post, até porque compreendo que não se enquadre no tema do tópico, foi só um pequeno desabafo...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2014 às 00:09)

Bom, nem me vou dar ao trabalho a responder a provocações de pessoas que pouco contribuem para o Forum .....

Indo ao que interessa e olhando muito resumidamente aos modelos até porque não há muito a dizer, vamos continuar com um padrão de tempo anticiclónico pelo menos nos proximos 10 dias, com temperaturas bastante agradáveis para o mês de Março, sendo que por aqui vamos continuar com o processo de secagem rápida, com bastante vento de leste que retirarão a humidade toda á terra.

A norte e centro com uma parte do dia com ventos de leste também vão existir dias com bastante sol e porventura é possivel até que as temperaturas sejam superiores face ao interior.

Apesar deste padrão anticiclónico é bastante provável que em alguns dias possam surgir algum aguaceiro e trovoada isolado no interior do país.

é basicamente este o tempo que teremos ....


----------



## trovoadas (10 Mar 2014 às 17:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom, nem me vou dar ao trabalho a responder a provocações de pessoas que pouco contribuem para o Forum .....
> 
> Indo ao que interessa e olhando muito resumidamente aos modelos até porque não há muito a dizer, vamos continuar com um padrão de tempo anticiclónico pelo menos nos proximos 10 dias, com temperaturas bastante agradáveis para o mês de Março, sendo que por aqui vamos continuar com o processo de secagem rápida, com bastante vento de leste que retirarão a humidade toda á terra.
> 
> ...



Os modelos insistem em recuar e é cada vez mais plausível termos pelo menos mais 2 semanas secas. A mudar alguma coisa talvez só na última semana de Março. Nada de anormal face ao período grande período húmido que tivemos. Que não tenha chovido no extremo sul do país a atmosfera não tem nada a ver com isso e agora é AA para todos.


----------



## Norther (11 Mar 2014 às 00:17)

Parece que na quinta e sexta feira a tarde no norte e centro do país podem ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (12 Mar 2014 às 20:38)

Continuação de tempo estável, embora mais fresco, em especial no litoral oeste, com subida da temperatura para o Algarve.
Mudança para corrente de Norte.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Mar 2014 às 19:35)

Boas,

Apenas para dizer que sem qualquer dúvida o ECM é o melhor modelo .... a colocar cut-offs por aqui a sudoeste de Portugal, mas a realidade é aquela que nós sabemos ...

Realidade-15  ECM -0


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2014 às 19:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Apenas para dizer que sem qualquer dúvida o ECM é o melhor modelo .... a colocar cut-offs por aqui a sudoeste de Portugal, mas a realidade é aquela que nós sabemos ...
> 
> Realidade-15  ECM -0



Mais tarde ou mais cedo elas chegarão.
Por norma deveriam começar em Abril, mas este ano poderão surgir mais cedo.


----------



## james (14 Mar 2014 às 20:40)

Lousano disse:


> Mais tarde ou mais cedo elas chegarão.
> Por norma deveriam começar em Abril, mas este ano poderão surgir mais cedo.



  Os modelos têm vindo à alguns dias a delinear uma possível mudança de padrão no final da próxima semana . Vamos ver . . .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Mar 2014 às 09:53)

O ECMWF continua a insistir na mudança de padrão na run de hoje, enquanto o GFS mantém o bom tempo, qual dos dois irá ceder?


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2014 às 11:17)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O ECMWF continua a insistir na mudança de padrão na run de hoje, enquanto o GFS mantém o bom tempo, qual dos dois irá ceder?



Adivinha, metem uma cut-off para aqui ... quem achas que ganha ?


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mar 2014 às 16:37)

Acho mais provável o regresso da circulação zonal e mudança de padrão, a partir de 160h o que irá trazer precipitação aos suspeitos do costume Litoral Norte e Centro, mas as condições para as cut-offs estarão ai e mais tarde ou mais cedo irão aparecer e será um pouco como a historia do Pedro e do Lobo, quando  o modelo que a antecipar ninguém irá acreditar.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (15 Mar 2014 às 17:12)

Semana que irá começar com a continuidade de bom tempo, embora a partir do meio da semana com alguma situação de instabilidade...


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Mar 2014 às 17:27)

Manditu disse:


> Semana que irá começar com a continuidade de bom tempo, embora a partir do meio da semana com alguma situação de instabilidade...



Desde já lhe dou os parabéns por estas iniciativas

Mas eu como sou bastante ignorante no assunto mas ao mesmo tempo curioso, fiquei com uma dúvida/questão, como é que essa tal conjugação de um sistema de baixas pressões e altas pressões empurra o ar frio para o sul?

Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (15 Mar 2014 às 19:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Desde já lhe dou os parabéns por estas iniciativas
> 
> Mas eu como sou bastante ignorante no assunto mas ao mesmo tempo curioso, fiquei com uma dúvida/questão, como é que essa tal conjugação de um sistema de baixas pressões e altas pressões empurra o ar frio para o sul?
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção



Tal como na sequências de imagens de satélite evidência, imagine dois redemoinhos um ao lado do outro. 
Um deles com o movimento igual ao dos ponteiros do relógio (Alta pressão) e o outro com o movimento contrário ao dos ponteiros. Entre os dois há uma intercepção, uma conjugação, em que o movimento é no mesmo sentido, isto é, o sentido nessa área de intercepção (um a interagir com o outro) faz com que haja um deslocamento na mesma direcção e sentido.~

Neste caso como o "redemoinho" A (alta pressão) está a oeste (ou à esquerda) do "redemoinho" B (baixa pressão), no meio de ambos a corrente formada é de norte. 
Outro exemplo: se a interacção fosse inversa na direcção, isto é a baixa a Oeste a alta a Este, a corrente seria de Sul.


----------



## CptRena (15 Mar 2014 às 19:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Desde já lhe dou os parabéns por estas iniciativas
> 
> Mas eu como sou bastante ignorante no assunto mas ao mesmo tempo curioso, fiquei com uma dúvida/questão, como é que essa tal conjugação de um sistema de baixas pressões e altas pressões empurra o ar frio para o sul?
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção




De facto está excelente a iniciativa do Manditu 

Então, o anticiclone estacionado ali a Oeste do UK faz com que, a Este do centro dele o ar se desloque de N-S (nortada) puxando o ar frio polar que se encontra a latitudes mais elevadas para o centro da Europa. Em conjugação com isto temos o flanco Oeste de uma depressão em que a circulação do ar também é de N-S, e que no caso da Península Ibérica se conhece bem pois no Verão é o pão nosso de cada dia (depressão térmica sobre o centro da PI a provocar a nortada de final da tarde nas regiões litorais de PT).
Assim tanto o anticiclone como o ciclone se encontram a puxar ar polar de N-S para o centro da Europa/Europa de Leste, tal como o Manditu descreveu. Aquele manto de nuvens que o Manditu mostra no flanco Oeste da depressão é a frente fria que está a varrer aqueles territórios com o tal ar que é puxado tanto pelo anticiclone como pelo ciclone.


Edit 19:52

Quase que chegava a tempo 
Deixo aqui na mesma, como segunda opinião


----------



## Aurélio (15 Mar 2014 às 20:14)

Olhando ao ECM parece que o interior Norte e Centro terá um meio de semana com aguaceiros e trovoadas, que até poderão ser fortes.

Mas claro isto de acordo com esta run, mas como este modelo andam completamente aos saltos, e adivinhem lá, está a cut-off por aqui, claro sempre nas 240h


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2014 às 21:07)

Antes de mais parabéns pela iniciativa e excelentes explicações do Manditu!

Quanto ao tempo, tudo indica, que a partir do meio da próxima semana iremos ter mudança de tempo, o sol que tem estado a reinar estas semanas irá dar lugar a frio e chuva... e quem sabe algo mais...


----------



## james (15 Mar 2014 às 21:32)

Boa noite , 

O ecm a colocar a possibilidade cada vez mais consistente de mudanca de padrao a partir do final da proxima semana , principalmente a Norte .

E a natureza a seguir o seu curso , depois de um potente anticiclone de inicio de primavera , mais dia menos dia a chuva e o frio regressarao .

E o que normalmente se passa em anos anteriores .


----------



## Goku (17 Mar 2014 às 17:19)

Quando é que há previsão de chuva?


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mar 2014 às 19:06)

Goku disse:


> Quando é que há previsão de chuva?



Goku a partir de quinta/sexta feira o padrão irá mudar, e iremos ter um fim-de-sema fresco e chuvoso. 
O ECM e o GFS confirmam o cenário de instabilidade a partir das 120-140h com a sucessão de 2 frentes atingirem o nosso território com uma circulação zonal até as nossas latitudes.


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Mar 2014 às 19:31)

E em termos de trovoadas la para quarta e quinta ainda temos probabilidades de termos umas visitinhas?


----------



## NSousa (17 Mar 2014 às 20:47)

celia salta disse:


> E em termos de trovoadas la para quarta e quinta ainda temos probabilidades de termos umas visitinhas?



Era tão fixe...


----------



## david 6 (17 Mar 2014 às 22:27)

celia salta disse:


> E em termos de trovoadas la para quarta e quinta ainda temos probabilidades de termos umas visitinhas?



eu acredito que sim no interior


----------



## james (18 Mar 2014 às 10:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Depois dos aguaceiros e trovoadas previstos para Terça-feira (regiões mais montanhosas do norte e centro) e especialmente na Quarta-feira (interior centro/sul), o estado do tempo terá uma significativa alteração a partir de Sábado, com a aproximação e passagem de uma superfície frontal fria que afectará especialmente as regiões do norte e centro, regressando assim o tempo típico de inverno já na noite de Sábado para Domingo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E tambem o provavel regresso da neve as terras altas. . .


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mar 2014 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

Para o dia de amanhã espera-se a norte do cabo raso periodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco que se dissiparão até final da manhã. Durante a tarde existe a possibilidade de algum aumento de nebulosidade no interior mas sem qualquer precipitação prevista. O Vento soprará moderado de nordeste em especial nas terras altas.
No dia de Quarta Feira inverte-se o cenário, com o céu a apresentado muito nublado a sul do cabo raso durante a manhã enquanto que durante a tarde aumentará a nebulosidade nas regiões do interior centro e sul com possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.
Na Quinta essa possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas no interior em principio incidirá mais sobre a região norte e centro.
Depois entre Sexta e Domingo regressam o tempo de Inverno com periodos de chuva na sexta passando a Aguaceiros no Sábado e Domingo com um forte desconforto térmico e neve nas regiões norte e centro que será bastante provável em principio acima de uns 600/800 metros !


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2014 às 13:33)

Boas..

No que toca á convecção amanhã teremos condições para alguma actividade, pontualmente mais robusta na região interior centro/sul.


*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma cut-off move desde Africa para o Mediterraneo, a oeste, uma nova perturbação desde desde o Atlantico norte até oeste de PT continental, as duas interagem e orbitam-se.

A perturbação que nos interessa, mover-se-há desde WNW para ESE, passando no Algarve durante o a noite para 5f.

Á superficie um anticiclone coloca-se na Biscaia, enquanto sobre o SW da PI uma bolsa de vorticidade establece-se numa area de ar mais humido e quente.

Durante o dia, a interacção gradual entre este ar mais humido á sfc e a perturbação de niveis altos deverá  gerar instabilidade, resultando numa fraca ciclogenese que deverá migrar desde a região do Algarve até ao Ribatejo durante a tarde.

Em termos dinamicos esperam-se fluxos fracos em todo o perfil da troposfera, devido á fraca robustez dos elementos sinópticos...portanto o shear será fraco.

No entanto, a termodinamica parece favoravel...o aquecimento diurno favorecerá a evapotranspiração e alguma circulação de brisa, ambas contribuirão para a acumulação de humidade/energia até 500-800J/Kg de CAPE durante o meio da tarde.

É provavel que a iniciação convectiva só ocorra a meio da tarde, dados os mecanismos de trigger fracos, o que permitirá a acumulação de CAPE, talvez um pouco acima do modelado em alguns pontos.

A meio da tarde, ao longo das frentes de brisa, e por efeito da maior aproximação da perturbação de niveis altos, deverão surgir algumas células de evolução rápida...

O shear fraco não permitirá ciclos de vida longos, pelo que as células serão de caracter pulsante, no entanto durante a curta fase de maturação as condições parecem favoraveis á ocorrencia de uma tromba isolada acompanhando os updrafts mais fortes ( 0-2SBCAPE até 150J/Kg e shear mesoescalar ao longo das outflow boundaries/frentes de brisa).
Tambem a presençade perfis não saturados e a possibilidade de bolsas de MLCAPE superior a 800J/Kg coloca algum risco de granizo.

Durante o fim da tarde e noite as células deverão evoluir em clusters pouco organizados de movimento lento para NW/NNW...este comportamento em conjunto com uns 20-25mm de TPW poderá colocar um risco de precip. pontualmente excessiva.

*Com base nisto, apesar do ambiente marginal, resolvi colocar um nivel de risco baixo para partes do Alto Alentejo e int centro ( esp. CB/PTG), especialmente por granizo/saraiva.*






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo 
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2014 às 23:03)

Resumo do dia...

*( Previsão vs observado)*





Menos actividade do que o esperado no Alentejo, dentro do previsto no resto.

Provavelmente devido a falta de mecanismos de trigger, nomeadamente a circulação de brisas, que se verificou mais fraca do que o modelado, maior parte da actividade ficou limitada ás areas montanhosas, excepto na area do vale do Guadiana.

Verificaram-se alguns nucleos de reflectividade forte a NW da Sierra Morena, NE de Moura, com possivel situação pontual de granizo severo.
Igualmente observara-se algumas outflow boundaries pelo que alguma rajada isolada poderá ter ocorrido.

::::::

Para os proximos dias a actividade convectiva não será relevante.
Por outro lado, uma frente fria deverá cruzar PT continental na noite de 6f/madrugada de Sab, com o dia de Sabado a ser particularmente fresco e ventoso.
Poderá cair alguma neve nas terras altas do Norte/Centro.


----------



## Lousano (19 Mar 2014 às 23:11)

stormy, não existiu qualquer aguaceiro nesta zona, nem mesmo na zona da Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2014 às 23:53)

Lousano disse:


> stormy, não existiu qualquer aguaceiro nesta zona, nem mesmo na zona da Pampilhosa da Serra.



Houve ecos de 25Dbz ou mais ai nas proximidades...de certeza que não houve precipitação?


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2014 às 00:02)

stormy disse:


> Houve ecos de 25Dbz ou mais ai nas proximidades...de certeza que não houve precipitação?



Não vi qualquer desenvolvimento vertical, apenas surgimento de estratocumulos para a zona Este da Lousã.


----------



## Zapiao (20 Mar 2014 às 00:12)

Mais 1 falhanço dos modelos, sol a tarde toda por aqui com algumas nuvens.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2014 às 00:13)

Lousano disse:


> Não vi qualquer desenvolvimento vertical, apenas surgimento de estratocumulos para a zona Este da Lousã.



Houve uma pequena celula que passou ai a norte...eu vi no satelite...só se estou a baralhar a localização geografica..

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/da...0319/OhmwddACwEUxmHEkDQDl/lis140319174030.jpg


----------



## Lousano (20 Mar 2014 às 00:16)

Estive a ver com atenção as imagens satélite e de facto existiu desenvolvimento vertical, mas já no distrito de Viseu e de curta duração.


----------



## Norther (20 Mar 2014 às 00:23)

Pela Cova da Beira ouve sítios que caiu um ligeiro aguaceiro, pelo menos na zona industrial do Tortosendo, de pequena duração.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mar 2014 às 00:31)

Pelas previsões ainda não é este fim de semana/sexta-feira que chove qualquer coisa pelo sul. Havia essa hipótese à uns dias mas parece estar a desvanecer, ou seja a frente atravessará o Sul e ainda mais no Algarve já totalmente dissipada havendo apenas a hipótese de alguns chuviscos.

As hipóteses agora viram-se para a formação de uma suposta cut-off para o final da próxima semana ( mais uma) e que poderia partir a "loiça toda". A esta distância eu diria que é uma verdadeira utopia mas ambos ECM e GFS apontam para essa hipótese.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2014 às 12:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelas previsões ainda não é este fim de semana/sexta-feira que chove qualquer coisa pelo sul. Havia essa hipótese à uns dias mas parece estar a desvanecer, ou seja a frente atravessará o Sul e ainda mais no Algarve já totalmente dissipada havendo apenas a hipótese de alguns chuviscos.
> 
> As hipóteses agora viram-se para a formação de uma suposta cut-off para o final da próxima semana ( mais uma) e que poderia partir a "loiça toda". A esta distância eu diria que é uma verdadeira utopia mas ambos ECM e GFS apontam para essa hipótese.



O mais provável é mesmo acabarmos o mês de Março com 0 mm ou perto disso, aliás o GFS era o modelo que metia mais precipitação para sábado, coisa que nunca vi no ECM/Foreca em que a previsão foi sempre de céu nublado sem precipitação. Quanto à cut-off só acredito quando a ver nos modelos a 72 horas mais do que isso é utopia para uma cut-off. É certo que os dois modelos indicam essa possibilidade mas a partir das 192 horas, ou seja, demasiado tempo, tanto pode vir para cá como ir para o mediterrâneo cenário mais plausível.


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Mar 2014 às 12:15)

Atenção e ás quase certezas absolutas, esta coisa das cut-offs é um pouco como a historia do Pedro e do Lobo, quando menos esperar e apos avanços e recuos elas caem em cima do nosso território, nomeadamente no Algarve, lembro-me á 2 anos que apos o Inverno mais seco dos últimos anos surgiu uma cut-off no Algarve em finais de Março que em deixou grandes acumulados.
O mais provável é nunca aparecerem cut-offs, pois a própria cut-off é como o nome indica é um elemento que corta com a norma ou com o padrão estabelecido, o padrão normal é nunca haver cut-offs mas que elas existem e aparecem, aparecem.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mar 2014 às 12:36)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Atenção e ás quase certezas absolutas, esta coisa das cut-offs é um pouco como a historia do Pedro e do Lobo, quando menos esperar e apos avanços e recuos elas caem em cima do nosso território, nomeadamente no Algarve, lembro-me á 2 anos que apos o Inverno mais seco dos últimos anos surgiu uma cut-off no Algarve em finais de Março que em deixou grandes acumulados.
> O mais provável é nunca aparecerem cut-offs, pois a própria cut-off é como o nome indica é um elemento que corta com a norma ou com o padrão estabelecido, o padrão normal é nunca haver cut-offs mas que elas existem e aparecem, aparecem.



Uma coisa é certa avaliando os modelos, pela zonal, ou seja pelo regime de frentes tão cedo não choverá aqui. Senão tivermos uma cut-off então permaneceremos em seca mo entanto mais tarde ou mais cedo terá de vir qualquer coisa nem que o AA dê tréguas e entremos num regime perturbado de noroeste/oeste. Aliás o mês de Abril é pródigo nisso!
Não obstante disso, parece inequívoco que a tendência é para um ano hidrológico seco em boa parte do Sul, ou seja já não recuperaremos o Inverno perdido. Isto depois faz-nos pensar que é desta que vamos ter um super Setembro mas isso já é outra história

Quanto à formação da cut-off penso que as hipóteses da sua formação são boas neste momento o problema será a sua localização, o que poderá comprometer tudo. Isso sim é futurologia neste momento!


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Mar 2014 às 12:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Uma coisa é certa avaliando os modelos, pela zonal, ou seja pelo regime de frentes tão cedo não choverá aqui. Senão tivermos uma cut-off então permaneceremos em seca mo entanto mais tarde ou mais cedo terá de vir qualquer coisa nem que o AA dê tréguas e entremos num regime perturbado de noroeste/oeste. Aliás o mês de Abril é pródigo nisso!
> Não obstante disso, parece inequívoco que a tendência é para um ano hidrológico seco em boa parte do Sul, ou seja já não recuperaremos o Inverno perdido. Isto depois faz-nos pensar que é desta que vamos ter um super Setembro mas isso já é outra história
> 
> Quanto à formação da cut-off penso que as hipóteses da sua formação são boas neste momento o problema será a sua localização, o que poderá comprometer tudo. Isso sim é futurologia neste momento!



Sim de facto o Algarve tem estado num limbo meteorológico, por acaso o Inverno foi excelente em praticamente todo o pais mas por o que se lê por aqui no Algarve não foi nada de especial, é estranho termos o pais inteiro com um Inverno extremamente chuvoso e no Algarve não o ter acontecido, apesar de achar que essa falta de precipitação não foi generalizada a todas as zonas do Algarve, relativo á Seca o Algarve está digamos preparado para menos percipitação, para se ter um Inverno normal ou uma primavera normal no Algarve não é preciso uma sequencia infidável de dias de chuva, o que torna ainda mais chato esta falta de percipitação pois bastava chover mais meia dúzia de dias em cada mês para que o Algarve tivesse um Inverno normal e estas lamentações não tivessem razão de ser. Penso que este limbo do Algarve que se tem verificado deve-se a não termos tido depressões de Sudoeste como normalmente se têm nos meses de Outono, lembro-me de Outubros com depressões de vento de sul e nos últimos anos isso não tem acontecido.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2014 às 12:54)

Não se esqueçam que estamos num mês de transição da passagem do Inverno para a Primavera.
Isso normalmente é caracterizado por grandes alterações de estado do tempo, em especial no que toca a temperaturas (ideal para gripes) com grandes inversões térmicas e períodos quentes e frios .....
Portanto, isto para dizer, que os modelos, em especial o ECM tem grandes tendências em inventar cut-offs por aqui a longo prazo. Quantas não foram já modeladas por este modelo durante este mês ???
Previsões a mais de 192h são mera futurologia neste mês .....




PortugalWeather disse:


> O mais provável é nunca aparecerem cut-offs, pois a própria cut-off é como o nome indica é um elemento que corta com a norma ou com o padrão estabelecido, o padrão normal é nunca haver cut-offs mas que elas existem e aparecem, aparecem.



Oh PortugalWeather mas que grande salganhada e asneirada foi dita aqui. Então uma cut-off é um elemento que corta com a norma? Uma cut-off é nada mais nada menos do que uma depressão que se isola da circulação zonal.
O padrão normal não é não haver cut-offs nem é haver cut-offs, as cut-offs resultam da dinâmica atmosférica e muitas vezes elas surgem quando existe altas pressões a norte, ou seja, quando existe um bloqueio na circulação zonal mais a norte e que força as depressões a ser projectadas para sul, tanto podendo resultar numa circulação zonal mais a sul ou então ao lançamento de pequenas depressões que se isolam dessa circulação e mergulham bem para sul.

As precipitações aqui no Algarve estão sempre muito mais associadas ás cut-offs do que a circulação zonal. Mas vou dar-te razão numa coisa, nos ultimos 20 anos cada vez tem existido menos cut-offs por aqui .....


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Mar 2014 às 13:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Não se esqueçam que estamos num mês de transição da passagem do Inverno para a Primavera.
> Isso normalmente é caracterizado por grandes alterações de estado do tempo, em especial no que toca a temperaturas (ideal para gripes) com grandes inversões térmicas e períodos quentes e frios .....
> Portanto, isto para dizer, que os modelos, em especial o ECM tem grandes tendências em inventar cut-offs por aqui a longo prazo. Quantas não foram já modeladas por este modelo durante este mês ???
> Previsões a mais de 192h são mera futurologia neste mês .....
> ...



Sei bem o que estava a dizer a forma de expressar pode não ter sido mais correcta, uma cut-off forma-se ropendo sempre um AA que poderá estar localizado a Norte ou a Oeste ou até a Este quebra sempre um padrão, num mundo ideal sem desvios padrão, nunca existiriam cut--offs, claro que são uma depressão uma massa de ar fria e húmida mas forma-se num contexto totalmente diferente. 
Relativo ao Algarve não te esqueças das depressões vindas de SW que não são cut-offs, frequentes nos meses de Outono.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2014 às 13:05)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim de facto o Algarve tem estado num limbo meteorológico, por acaso o Inverno foi excelente em praticamente todo o pais mas por o que se lê por aqui no Algarve não foi nada de especial, é estranho termos o pais inteiro com um Inverno extremamente chuvoso e no Algarve não o ter acontecido, apesar de achar que essa falta de precipitação não foi generalizada a todas as zonas do Algarve, relativo á Seca o Algarve está digamos preparado para menos percipitação, para se ter um Inverno normal ou uma primavera normal no Algarve não é preciso uma sequencia infidável de dias de chuva, o que torna ainda mais chato esta falta de percipitação pois bastava chover mais meia dúzia de dias em cada mês para que o Algarve tivesse um Inverno normal e estas lamentações não tivessem razão de ser. Penso que este limbo do Algarve que se tem verificado deve-se a não termos tido depressões de Sudoeste como normalmente se têm nos meses de Outono, lembro-me de Outubros com depressões de vento de sul e nos últimos anos isso não tem acontecido.



É isso mesmo PortugalWeather, agora acertaste na Moche !
Eu tenho uma folha excel que tem as precipitações no Algarve, nos ultimos 30 anos, fazendo um apanhado geral da precipitação e constatei dados muito interessantes.
O Outono tem sido ligeiramente mais chuvoso com mais precipitação nos meses de transição e os Invernos esses têm sido mais secos do que as primaveras. Como é que é ?? Sim isso mesmo de uma forma geral a precipitação nos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro tem vindo em queda livre, enquanto a Primavera tem mantido os valores. Isso fez com que os valores de precipitação do Inverno já estejam bastante idênticos aos meses da Primavera. Este cenário ocorre essencialmente no Algarve. Isto deve-se ao facto da circulação zonal existente no Inverno ser mais confinada ao Norte e Centro e á não existência de cut-offs.

Portanto neste momento entre Janeiro e Abril basta uma semana com alguma chuva para se ter um mês normal pois já nenhum mes ultrapassa os 60 mm de média.


----------



## invent (20 Mar 2014 às 14:46)

Boas, alguém pode fazer uma previsão sobre a possibilidade de geadas nos próximos dias?


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Mar 2014 às 15:18)

invent disse:


> Boas, alguém pode fazer uma previsão sobre a possibilidade de geadas nos próximos dias?



Nos próximos 4-5 dias poucas ou nenhumas.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2014 às 15:18)

invent disse:


> Boas, alguém pode fazer uma previsão sobre a possibilidade de geadas nos próximos dias?



Qual é o local exacto?
Na madrugada de Domingo pode ocorrer formação de geada, com incidência nos fundos de vale, como sempre.


----------



## james (20 Mar 2014 às 15:29)

Boa tarde ,

Finalmente este seguimento ressuscitou , milagres do regresso do tempo humido . 

Embora me pareca que nao va chover grande coisa .


----------



## invent (20 Mar 2014 às 15:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é o local exacto?
> Na madrugada de Domingo pode ocorrer formação de geada, com incidência nos fundos de vale, como sempre.



Interior Centro, mais propriamente Viseu.

Se cair por estes lados, já vai fazer muitos estragos.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mar 2014 às 19:28)

invent disse:


> Interior Centro, mais propriamente Viseu.
> 
> Se cair por estes lados, já vai fazer muitos estragos.



A geada não "cai", mas, sim, forma-se.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Mar 2014 às 22:49)

Boas, 

Este post dedica-se aos Algarvios dado que parece que vivemos noutro país ultimamente.
para o final de Março existe ainda muita incerteza nos modelos  após o próximo dia de Quarta Feira porque ainda não se sabe onde ou se vai descer uma depressão sob Portugal podendo posicionar-se posteriormente a sudoeste de Portugal e ficando estacionada ou migrando para leste rapidamente.
Com tantos se e ou, é completamente impossivel neste momento traçar qualquer cenário de previsão a longo prazo pois os modelos tanto sugerem (falo dos ensembles) que podemos ter o AA em cima de nós após esse dia como podemos ter uma bela cut-off a sudoeste de Portugal.

Amanhã já se vai começar a entrar nas 120 horas e por isso a partir de amanhã teremos mais certeza sobre o tempo que podemos vir a ter aqui nesta zona.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Mar 2014 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Olhando aos modelos e respectivos ensembles o dia de hoje mostra claramente que estamos num mês de transição dado que a incerteza após as 120 horas é enorme, ainda mais hoje do que ontem, e quando comparando entre modelos por exemplo entre o GFS e ECM, a discrepância é tal que parece previsão para diferentes países, obviamente o modelo das cut-off ( ECM ) tem uma previsão muito interessante após as 144h (fora do intervalo em que este modelo é melhor <144h) com previsão de tempo instável durante vários dias.

Os modelos têm uma previsão completamente diferente deste modelo. 
Por exemplo no que toca á média do ensemble o ECM tem para uma média de -20 Hpa face ao GFS ....

Tal como eu já havia referido ontem, somente amanhã Domingo teremos alguma ideia sobre se vale a pena ir seguindo isto ou nem por isso !


----------



## PortugalWeather (22 Mar 2014 às 14:22)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Olhando aos modelos e respectivos ensembles o dia de hoje mostra claramente que estamos num mês de transição dado que a incerteza após as 120 horas é enorme, ainda mais hoje do que ontem, e quando comparando entre modelos por exemplo entre o GFS e ECM, a discrepância é tal que parece previsão para diferentes países, obviamente o modelo das cut-off ( ECM ) tem uma previsão muito interessante após as 144h (fora do intervalo em que este modelo é melhor <144h) com previsão de tempo instável durante vários dias.
> 
> ...



Grande disputa entre GFS e ECM e ninguém desarma, o ECM a fazer a Cut-off mais para Leste na direcção do W Da Penisula Ibérica por outro lado o GFS a mostrar a Cut-off a ficar perdida no Atlântico, um detalhe que irá fazer toda a diferença no que respeita a  e ninguém desarma á varias runs para cá, veremos quem irá recuar ou ceder, certo,certo e é nisto que os 2 modelos concordam é que teremos tempo fresco até perder de vista.


----------



## james (22 Mar 2014 às 21:21)

Boa noite , 

O ecm a carregar nos dias cinzentos para os proximos 10 dias e talvez mesmo a partir da proxima sexta alguma precipitacao significativa em especial a Norte e Centro .

A acompanhar . . .


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2014 às 00:56)

james disse:


> Boa noite ,
> 
> O ecm a carregar nos dias cinzentos para os proximos 10 dias e talvez mesmo a partir da proxima sexta alguma precipitacao significativa em especial a Norte e Centro .
> 
> A acompanhar . . .



Ao ritmo a que isto anda a mudar acho que o melhor é não dizer mais nada neste momento. Amanhã já vamos entrar num intervalo de maior confiança, ou seja dentro das 120 horas, sendo que a chave disto tudo parece ser o que se passará na Quinta que poderá ditar o desenrolar de uma semana.
Vamos analisando isto com muita calma !


----------



## james (23 Mar 2014 às 01:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Ao ritmo a que isto anda a mudar acho que o melhor é não dizer mais nada neste momento. Amanhã já vamos entrar num intervalo de maior confiança, ou seja dentro das 120 horas, sendo que a chave disto tudo parece ser o que se passará na Quinta que poderá ditar o desenrolar de uma semana.
> Vamos analisando isto com muita calma !




Concordo contigo .

Pela experiencia que tenho de anos anteriores , acho que vamos entrar num periodo do tira e volta a por dos modelos .

Apesar de achar que e bastante provavel nos tempos mais proximos um tempo mais fresco e nuvens no ceu muitas vezes , em relacao a precipitacao ainda esta muito incerto .


----------



## PortugalWeather (23 Mar 2014 às 10:11)

Parece que o GFS vai começar a ceder e a recuar, poderemos ter a cut-off a passar sobre parte do nosso território. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2014 às 10:46)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Parece que o GFS vai começar a ceder e a recuar, poderemos ter a cut-off a passar sobre parte do nosso território. Vamos aguardar.



Esta run das 06h do GFS foi um desastre completo, dado que essa cut-off apesar de mais perto de Portugal não daria de nada de especial em termos de precipitação. Prefiro esperar mais um dia sem chuva e depois ter uma série de dias com precipitação do que uma proximidade maior poder prejudicar a dinâmica atmosférica dos dias seguintes.
Até agora os modelos têm indicado a parte de "pôr", vamos a ver se a partir de hoje não vamos entrar numa fase de "tira, tira". 
Estamos em Março e os modelos tornam-se muito instáveis !

Na minha opinião o ECM continua a ser o melhor modelo, ou seja, aquele que tem uma previsão que me agrada.
A localização mais favorável para termos precipitação é o centro da cut-off ficar entre Madeira e Portugal Continental, a sudoeste de Sagres, pois se for mais para sul, vai puxar areia de Marrocos e vai-se a chuva.

Isto para já é mais muita parra e pouca uva, mas isto ainda vai mudar imenso !


----------



## PortugalWeather (23 Mar 2014 às 11:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta run das 06h do GFS foi um desastre completo, dado que essa cut-off apesar de mais perto de Portugal não daria de nada de especial em termos de precipitação. Prefiro esperar mais um dia sem chuva e depois ter uma série de dias com precipitação do que uma proximidade maior poder prejudicar a dinâmica atmosférica dos dias seguintes.
> Até agora os modelos têm indicado a parte de "pôr", vamos a ver se a partir de hoje não vamos entrar numa fase de "tira, tira".
> Estamos em Março e os modelos tornam-se muito instáveis !
> 
> ...



De por? O GFS está na fase de tira sempre, apesar de ser um modelo que aprecio estou convencido que a cut-off vem mesmo cá parar e o ECM desta vez irá acertar mas isso é só a minha intuição meteorológica não sei porquê mas não estou a ver a cut-off a ficar muito a Oeste da nossa costa.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Mar 2014 às 11:37)

PortugalWeather disse:


> De por? O GFS está na fase de tira sempre, apesar de ser um modelo que aprecio estou convencido que a cut-off vem mesmo cá parar e o ECM desta vez irá acertar mas isso é só a minha intuição meteorológica não sei porquê mas não estou a ver a cut-off a ficar muito a Oeste da nossa costa.



Não concordo contigo, por acaso quando comparando os modelos confio muito mais no GFS a longo prazo (acima das 144 horas) do que no ECM, dado que este ultimo a longo prazo dispara para todo o lado. Acima das 144 horas o GFS é muito mais consistente.
A curto prazo (<=120horas) confio mais no ECM !

Quando referi ao tira refiro-me mais aqui á região sul, pois temos sido muito azarados no que toca aos modelos, pois geralmente colocam sempre cenários muito interessantes, após as 144 horas e depois é sempre a tirar até não sobrar quase nada, e este ano tem sido por demais evidente.

Falando então a menos de 144 horas, nota-se através da Operacional, Control, e até mesmo na média do ensemble uma aproximação nesta run do GFS ao ECM, portanto com a cut-off mais próxima de nós na Quinta e parte de Sexta e que poderá indiciar mais possibilidade de precipitação na Sexta e porventura no Sábado.


----------



## PortugalWeather (23 Mar 2014 às 12:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Não concordo contigo, por acaso quando comparando os modelos confio muito mais no GFS a longo prazo (acima das 144 horas) do que no ECM, dado que este ultimo a longo prazo dispara para todo o lado. Acima das 144 horas o GFS é muito mais consistente.
> A curto prazo (<=120horas) confio mais no ECM !
> 
> Quando referi ao tira refiro-me mais aqui á região sul, pois temos sido muito azarados no que toca aos modelos, pois geralmente colocam sempre cenários muito interessantes, após as 144 horas e depois é sempre a tirar até não sobrar quase nada, e este ano tem sido por demais evidente.
> ...



Mas não leste tudo, escrevi modelo que aprecio, alias estou plenamente de acordo contigo pois essa é a minha opinião o GFS é muito mais assertivo acima das 144h do que o ECM que é dado a grandes devaneios alias já expressei essa opinião em outros foruns, mas neste caso particular o GFS andou a por a cut-off bue,bue longe e nas ultimas 2 runs começa aproxima-la da nossa costa aproximando-se assim do ECM que penso será o que irá acontecer o ECM tem andado incrivelmente seguro de Run para Run não alterando nada, algo que por vezes não acontece com este modelo.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (24 Mar 2014 às 02:19)

Semana com precipitação, em especial no norte e centro, na segunda e terça. A partir de quinta, maior instabilidade no Litoral e regiões do Sul, na sexta e sábado...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2014 às 12:23)

Bom dia,

Não tenho muito a acrescentar face ao dia de ontem, por isso vou-me cingir a comentar somente as diferenças entre modelos para o periodo mais interessante, nomeadamente após Quinta.

Tanto a nivel de operacional como a nivel de Ensemble o GFS encontra-se muito longe dos outros modelos, para pior ..
Basicamente o GFS coloca-se na Quinta a depressão a descer mais próximo á costa, entrando pelo Sul de Portugal, e permanecendo activa até ao dia de Sábado ou Domingo. Com este cenário teriamos chuva entrando na tarde de Quinta e permanecendo com alguns periodos mais até ao meio da tarde de Sábado. 
No ECM isso não acontece, a depressão desce mais longe da costa, e apenas choveria alguma coisa na tarde de Sexta, ao mesmo tempo o nucleo da depressão ás 00h de Sábado estaria demasiado a sul, fazendo com que chovesse menos no dia de Sábado. Em ambos os casos a maior possibilidade de convecção é no Centro e Sul de Portugal.

Após o dia de Domingo. inclusive existem enormes diferenças, diria brutais entre o GFS e os outros modelos, destacando-se o ECM. O maior destaque de diferença prende-se com a zona dos AÇores que uma diferença entre modelos entre 10 a 15 Hpa, que fazem depois toda a diferença aqui no sul de Portugal, porque com cenário do GFS teriamos um fluxo de Oeste por vezes sudoeste, enquanto com o ECM haveria um cenário de sul bastante intenso.

Em termos de média do ensemble as diferenças também são abismais.


Resumindo, apesar da depressão entrar já na Quinta Feira as diferenças entre modelos são brutais ainda ....


----------



## COENTRO (24 Mar 2014 às 12:34)

Abril a começar em grande?
Ainda falta muito tempo para o dias das mentiras, mas ....


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Mar 2014 às 12:46)

boas eu nao perceibo mt isso 
podes-me traduzir isso?


----------



## PortugalWeather (24 Mar 2014 às 13:14)

celia salta disse:


> boas eu nao perceibo mt isso
> podes-me traduzir isso?



Muita chuva, durante os próximos 10-15 dias não haverá tempo de sol e estável genericamente em todo o pais, teremos um padrão instável até perder de vista. 
O mês de Março com estes últimos dias irá acabar com uma anomalia neutra de temperatura bem como precipitação dentro ou acima da média, temi que isso não viesse acontecer mas felizmente o mês não irá acabar seco e quente como se poderia pensar.


----------



## james (24 Mar 2014 às 13:25)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Muita chuva, durante os próximos 10-15 dias não haverá tempo de sol e estável genericamente em todo o pais, teremos um padrão instável até perder de vista.
> O mês de Março com estes últimos dias irá acabar com uma anomalia neutra de temperatura bem como precipitação dentro ou acima da média, temi que isso não viesse acontecer mas felizmente o mês não irá acabar seco e quente como se poderia pensar.



Portugalweather ,

Lá diz o ditado , " em abril águas mil " , os nossos antepassados não o inventaram por acaso . 

E quase nunca falha . . .


----------



## james (24 Mar 2014 às 14:22)

Para amanha parece existir uma situacao potencialmente interessante no Norte e Centro .

Aguaceiros que poderao cair com alguma intensidade , vento que podera atingir 70 km / h e neve a cotas medias !

A acompanhar . . .


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (25 Mar 2014 às 00:19)

Segue nova actualização. Ao que parece nada de novo se prevê para além do que era previsto ontem, apenas com uma pequena alteração, em que a depressão que no final do dia de quinta-feira e sexta, essa afecte mais as regiões do sul.



Entretanto espero não gerar nenhum constrangimento aos demais "foristas". Soube há pouco que ontem deu raia. Tentem aceitar o conhecimento de cada um, aquele (conhecimento) que não vos pareça fundamentado e ou inválido (reforço: para cada um individualmente) não carece de ser debatido de forma mais efusiva. Já se diz há muito: "Que cada um fique com a sua."

No entanto, penso que este forum serve para também para debate, troca de informação e conhecimento, desde que seja exposto sempre com liberdade e ao mesmo tempo com respeito da liberdade de cada um dos demais.

P.S.: Não sei o que se passou, apenas recebi uma mensagem a informar-me que um dos meus post's, que apesar de não ter nada de errado, foi também apagado por ter sido usado no "debate" por quem se "portou mal". Agradeço em "público" ao moderador por me ter escrito a informar dessa acção que tomou.

Bem-Hajam


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (25 Mar 2014 às 00:32)

Meus caros, 

Agora para quebrar o gelo, os Porta dos Fundos (penso que muitos já conhece e já "gargalgaram" muito à custa deles, fez ontem uma sátira acerca das previsões meteorológicas e respectivo apresentador dessas.

Riem muito, sei que como têm um bom sentido de humor (típico nosso português).

p.s. Espero que não seja apagado este, porque o vídeo tem alguma linguagem mais forte, tipo de alguém que tem o síndrome de Tourette.


----------



## Cluster (25 Mar 2014 às 02:29)

Manditu obrigado pelas previsões e fico contente por ver as ilhas incluídas.

Excelente trabalho!


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2014 às 02:45)

Boas...

Hoje teremos alguma actividade convectiva, num padrão dinâmico muito interessante, mas com falta de energia termodinâmica.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma forte perturbação polar desce desde o Atl. N pela Baia de Biscaia até Espanha.
Uma dorsal establece-se a SW de PT continental.

Entre estes um forte fluxo de NW estabelece-se nos níveis médios e altos, gerando um ambiente energético e com shear forte de algum caracter rotacional.

Á superfície uma pluma de maior humidade desce á frente de uma frente fria, que entra pelo N ao fim da manhã e cruza o território de N para S até ao fim o dia.

Alem da frente fria, uma short wave embebida no fluxo em altura deverá igualmente favorecer fluxos verticais/forçameneto.

*Neste padrão há um período, no norte,* em que a humidade pré frontal se justapõe com a margem núcleo de ar polar em altura, isto na proximidade do máximo de shear/fluxo associado ao mid/upper jet.

Como a humidade á superfície é bastante fraca ( ar polar marítimo), o frio em altura pouco consegue compensar  a fraca energia á sfc, o que limita o CAPE a alguma centenas de J/Kg mesmo tendo em conta o aquecimento diurno.

No entanto, deverá surgir alguma convecção de pouco desenvolvimento, preferencialmente ao longo da frente, que dada a dinâmica interessante poderá gerar algumas rajadas marginalmente severas, e algum granizo/graupel onde hajam updrafts mais saudáveis.

O movimento das células face á linha frontal e ao mid level jet, em conjunto com 0-2SBCAPE de mais de 50J/Kg favorece algum risco de uma tromba/gustnado, mas a topografia não deverá ajudar á organização convectiva, pelo que o risco é mínimo.

Dadas as condições marginais não vou arriscar nenhum nível de risco nomeadamente devido ás duvidas acerca da quantidade de CAPE que se vai conseguir desenvolver, e devido ao facto da dinâmica mais favorável ocorrer na região nordeste, onde a topografia e a presença de alguns restos de ar estável nocturno até ao fim da manhã deverão actuar no sentido de limitar a capacidade de organização deste tipo de convecção de fraco desenvolvimento vertical.







Cinzento
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Mar 2014 às 09:50)

Bela rega


----------



## rozzo (25 Mar 2014 às 10:28)

Como queríamos ter tido mais cut-off's destas em pleno Inverno...


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2014 às 10:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Bela rega



Isso é previsão de precipitação acumulada em 12 horas, entre 10 a 25 mm,  boa chuva mas nada de "especial", de qualquer modo, e a ocorrer, será uma chuva bem vinda para o sul.

Relativamente aos próximos dias, parece que se poderá estabelecer um padrão instável, propício a aguaceiros/periodos de chuva e até algumas trovoadas, vamos ver, pois ainda faltam afinar alguns pormenores que farão toda a diferença..


----------



## PortugalWeather (25 Mar 2014 às 10:29)

Os dois principais modelos estão em quase total concordancia, neste caso o ECM saiu vencedor e o GFS recuou ao por a cut-off no meio do atlântico, ela só poderia vir para cá. Muita chuva depende do ponto de vista, prevista para a proxima quinta-feira no centro e sul do pais, praticamente a sul do Douro, já não vejo forma ou escapatória para isso não acontecer.
Relativo para depois os modelos estão em sintonia e verificam a entrada de uma depressão, apos as 120h, vinda e W, apesar do GFS nesta run ter enfraquecido-a um bocadinho, não vejo forma de ela não se dirigir para a nossa Penisula, mas é natural que até lá os modelos vão acertando agulhas,a esse nivel estou convencido que o GFS irá reforçar essa depressão nas proximas runs, não vejo forma de ela não se dirigir para Leste em direcção Oeste da PI, mas isso é só a minha opinião.
Quem acompanha os modelos algum tipo sabe que nestas situações com um bloqueio anticiclonico a Oeste e a leste o mais provável era mesmo a cut-off mergulhar sobre PT e relativo á outra depressão julgo que irá por o mesmo caminho, mas vamos acompanhar ainda pode recuar.

Nota:
Este comentário como outros, não visa alimentar polémicas, nem ter qualquer teor provocatorio, espelha só a minha opinião que penso ter direito a ela, limita-se a comentar os modelos e as suas tendências estando totalmente enquadrado na temática do tópico, neste sentido pedia não receber respostas que comecem ou iniciem polémicas ou divergências que não contribuem para o topico, se alguem acha o que achar que é exagerado ou isto ou aquilo respeitem pois é só a minha opinião. Pretendo contribuir de forma civilizada para o forum nada mais que isso. Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Mar 2014 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

Todos falaram mas ninguém notou a principal diferença no dia de hoje face a dias anteriores, pelo menos a mim assim me pareceu.
O GFS recuou e coloca a cut-off a passar a oeste de Portugal de Norte para sul, mas esta vai-se dividir em dois nucleos quando estiver no litoral sul, um que rumara mais em direcção á Madeira e outro que deverá ficar ou no sul de Portugal ou a sudoeste de Sagres. A presença ou não destes pequenos núcleos farão toda a diferença.
Com esta situação vai-se gerar um sistema frontal que atravessará o sul e litoral centro no final de Quinta. 
Na Sexta a precipitação dependerá da presença de pequenos núcleos, e a precipitação será em forma periodos de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros e trovoadas.
No Sábado a precipitação a ocorrer salvo alteração significativa, será mais a norte e centro em especial mais no interior.

A partir de Domingo é que existem as enormes divergências nomeadamente entre o GFS e ECM, em que se percebe melhor, quando se olha para a zona dos Açores, que diferenças de pressão em torno de -10/-15 no ECM face ao GFS.
Isso implicará no ECM um fluxo de sul e no GFS um fluxo de oeste, que fará diferenças enormes no que toca ao tempo, em especial a sul do Tejo.

Parecem pequenas diferenças mas na verdade são grandes diferenças que farão toda a diferença no tempo aqui ...

Em resumo, ainda muita coisa será alterada, sendo a única coisa que parece certa será o regresso do tempo frio, e um período mais instável.

Continuo a preferir 10 vezes o ECM após as 144 horas !

PS: Tudo o que escrevo nos meus posts é da minha inteira responsabilidade, por isso sou responsável pelos conteúdos e contextos apresentados, e por isso ninguém é obrigado a ler, comentar ou a ficar perturbado com aquilo que escrevo. Além disso trocar ideias com outro membro é sempre saudável e ajuda a que ambos aprendam, e apesar de por vezes parecer que vai descambar, na pratica apenas se está a trocar ideias, pois ambos respeita-mo-nos e um Forum também é isso


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2014 às 12:59)

Boas a todos,
Eu já tinha referido neste tópico, que o mês de abril iria ser mais chuvoso do que o março
o Março foi seco e com temperaturas um pouco acima da média. o Mês de abril irá ser abaixo da média ou mesmo na média com bons dias de chuva e instabilidade, ou seja "Abril águas mil"


----------



## blade (25 Mar 2014 às 19:32)

joselamego disse:


> Boas a todos,
> o Março foi seco e com temperaturas um pouco acima da média. o Mês de abril irá ser abaixo da média ou mesmo na média com bons dias de chuva e instabilidade, ou seja "Abril águas mil"



Mas qual temperaturas acima da média o mês ainda nem sequer acabou e vai muito bem ficar abaixo da média  o portugalweather tem razão  o mês começou fraco mas aqueles dias de sol também tiveram manhãs abaixo da média e com dias na média entre eles.

 Quanto a abril vai começar abaixo da média mas depois pode recuperar segundo o Gfs


----------



## james (25 Mar 2014 às 21:44)

blade disse:


> Mas qual temperaturas acima da média o mês ainda nem sequer acabou e vai muito bem ficar abaixo da média  o portugalweather tem razão  o mês começou fraco mas aqueles dias de sol também tiveram manhãs abaixo da média e com dias na média entre eles.
> 
> Quanto a abril vai começar abaixo da média mas depois pode recuperar segundo o Gfs



Eu acho que em marco vai ter que se diferenciar as temperaturas maximas das minimas . Tivemos realmente 2 semanas com maximas acima da media mas minimas bastante baixas .

Mas es capaz de ter razao , o inicio deste mes e agora o final e capaz de por as maximas pelo menos dentro da media .


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Mar 2014 às 22:43)

> TEMPESTADE: De acordo com as últimas actualizações meteorológicas, na Quinta-Feira uma ciclogénese explosiva pode vir a atingir Portugal Continental.
> 
> Ainda nada está confirmado mas caso as previsões se mantenham, na Quinta-Feira o Continente poderá ter uma situação de chuva forte e trovoadas. Poderá atingir todas as regiões, mas o Centro e Sul poderão ser mais afectados. Esta ciclogénese poderá não provocar vento forte. Uma situação de ciclogénese explosiva caracteriza-se por um decréscimo muito acentuado da pressão atmosférica no centro de uma depressão num curto intervalo de tempo. A previsão deste tipo de situações é particularmente importante, devido ao tempo severo associado.
> 
> Mapa - Precipitação - Modelo GFS METEOCIEL.FR.



boas vi isto no face do meteomontijo  https://www.facebook.com/MeteoMontijoPT ja ha certezas???


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Mar 2014 às 23:00)

celia salta disse:


> boas vi isto no face do meteomontijo  https://www.facebook.com/MeteoMontijoPT ja ha certezas???



Que irresponsabilidade 

Não vai haver ciclogénese explosiva nenhuma, ou pelo menos nada aponta nesse sentido. 

Vamos ser afectados por uma depressão que se deslocará de Norte para Sul e deverá estacionar a sudoeste de Sagres, com a pressão no centro a não baixar dos 995 hPa. Situação normal de chuva, desta vez mais no Centro e Sul, algum vento, possibilidade de trovoada, nada a ver com uma situação de tempo severo característico de ciclogéneses explosivas.


----------



## MicaMito (25 Mar 2014 às 23:11)

se os noticiários vêm isto vai ser lindo!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2014 às 23:27)

Um equivoco na interpretação dos mapas. Segundo o GFS teremos a formação de uma ciclogenese às 18h00 de amanhã, a noroeste da Península Ibérica e à latitude do Reino Unido, com uma pressão atmosférica de 1013 hPa. Essa depressão deslocar-se-á para oeste da Península Ibérica onde, às 18h00 de Quinta-feira, terá uma pressão de 1001 hPa.
Ou seja, o núcleo da depressão terá uma variação de 12 hPa em 24 horas, abaixo dos 17 hPa (valor de referência à latitude de 37º para ser considerada explosiva).


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (26 Mar 2014 às 01:31)

Explicação / esclarecimento de conceitos e fenómenos meteorológico: Colo



Entretanto não fiquem convencidos com a possível ciclogénese explosiva, pois possivelmente não ocorrerá. No vídeo explico melhor o que irá acontecer quanto ao desenvolvimento e formação dos respectivos sistemas de pressão (Altas e Baixas) associadas a essas. Neste caso falarei de um Colo.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2014 às 08:34)

De facto o mais provável é que a pressão não tenha tão acentuada descida, mas o que os modelos ontem mostravam era de facto um ciclogénese explosiva. E como eu, outras páginas assim o entenderam.

Hoje vão haver mais novidades e actualizações. O que as pessoas ficaram a entender é que de facto na Quinta irá chover bastante e ocorrer trovoada, se é ciclogénese ou não.. Logo se vê.

Está publicado agora mesmo uma informação no MeteoMontijo: Situação actual para amanhã (Quinta):

A ciclogénese explosiva para já NÃO se confirma, esperando-se assim que amanhã seja um dia de precipitação moderada a forte e ocorrência de trovoada/granizo em especial no Centro e Sul. Mais logo daremos novidades.

Apesar disso, o GFS mostra uma diferença de -18hPa em 24 horas aqui na Margem Sul do Tejo. A pressão mínima de 998hPa.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2014 às 08:45)

AndréFrade disse:


> De facto o mais provável é que a pressão não tenha tão acentuada descida, mas o que os modelos ontem mostravam era de facto um ciclogénese explosiva. E como eu, *outras páginas assim o entenderam*.
> 
> Hoje vão haver mais novidades e actualizações. O que as pessoas ficaram a entender é que de facto na Quinta irá chover bastante e ocorrer trovoada, se é ciclogénese ou não.. Logo se vê.



Quais foram os sites ( de meteorologia ) onde viste mencionada ciclogénese explosiva?

O Jorge SCP explicou bem a situação, e em princípio será um dia normal de chuva, pontualmente forte em algumas zonas e com trovoada.Não me parece de todo que haja ciclogénese explosiva, e mesmo ontem não vi isso nos modelos...


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2014 às 08:47)

Snifa disse:


> Quais foram os sites ( de meteorologia ) onde viste mencionada ciclogénese explosiva?
> 
> O Jorge SCP explicou bem a situação, e em princípio será um dia normal de chuva, pontualmente forte em algumas zonas e com trovoada.Não me parece de todo que haja ciclogénese explosiva, e mesmo ontem não vi isso nos modelos...



De facto houve aqui uma grande confusão, a não repetir. Outras páginas de meteorologia amadoras quer portuguesas quer espanholas.

No entanto, o GFS modela uma diferença de -18hPa em 24 horas aqui para a minha região. Não se considera ciclogénese  ?


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2014 às 08:55)

AndréFrade disse:


> De facto houve aqui uma grande confusão, a não repetir. Outras páginas de meteorologia amadoras quer portuguesas quer espanholas.
> 
> No entanto, o GFS modela uma diferença de -18hPa em 24 horas aqui para a minha região. Não se considera ciclogénese  ?



Penso que para as nossas latitudes, e para ser considerada explosiva, terá que haver uma queda na pressão de 20 a 24 hpa em 24 horas.

Uma situação de ciclogénese explosiva caracteriza-se por um decréscimo muito acentuado da pressão atmosférica no centro de uma depressão num curto intervalo de tempo. 

Em particular, à latitude de 60ºN, nestas situações, observa-se um decréscimo médio da pressão atmosférica igual ou superior a 1hPa por hora durante 24 horas. 

*Nas latitudes de Portugal Continental, uma ciclogénese pode ser considerada como explosiva para um decréscimo médio da pressão atmosférica ligeiramente inferior 1 hPa por hora em 24 horas.*

A previsão deste tipo de situações é particularmente importante, devido ao tempo severo associado, geralmente, ventos fortes e precipitação intensa.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/...ndex.html?page=ecmwf.depressao.xml&print=true


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2014 às 08:57)

Está então corrigido, actualizado agora mesmo na página. Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mar 2014 às 09:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> De facto o mais provável é que a pressão não tenha tão acentuada descida, mas o que os modelos ontem mostravam era de facto um ciclogénese explosiva. E como eu, outras páginas assim o entenderam.
> 
> Hoje vão haver mais novidades e actualizações. O que as pessoas ficaram a entender é que de facto na Quinta irá chover bastante e ocorrer trovoada, se é ciclogénese ou não.. Logo se vê.
> 
> ...



Vamos lá ser razoáveis... modelos são modelos, o que mostram hoje é diferente do que mostravam ontem e amanhã será tudo diferente e por aí adiante... em nenhumas das ditas páginas se deu a dita ciclogénese como certa, nem se profetizou a desgraça, apenas se falou na possibilidade, frizo, possibilidade de tal acontecer... mas afinal estamos aqui para quê? Não é para discutir os modelos? Aprender uns com os outros? Bem... Se não é isto, então estou aqui equivocado.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2014 às 09:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Vamos lá ser razoáveis... modelos são modelos, o que mostram hoje é diferente do que mostravam ontem e amanhã será tudo diferente e por aí adiante... em nenhumas das ditas páginas se deu a dita ciclogénese como certa, nem se profetizou a desgraça, apenas se falou na possibilidade, frizo, possibilidade de tal acontecer... mas afinal estamos aqui para quê? Não é para discutir os modelos? Aprender uns com os outros? Bem... Se não é isto, então estou aqui equivocado.



Claro. 

Nunca dei a ciclogénese explosiva como certa, mas por um lado compreendo o que alguns membros aqui do fórum querem dizer. De ontem para hoje só aquela publicação alcançou mais de 10 mil pessoas. Mas o que interessa é que as pessoas ficaram a perceber o que na Quinta-Feira se vai passar. Chuva e trovoada, certo ? Não avancei com mais nada.


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2014 às 10:01)

De facto, e desculpem lá dizer, mas acho que estão a fazer uma tempestade num copo de água... 

A questão sobre a ciclogénese explosiva está esclarecida e penso que o AndréFrade compreendeu bem o erro que cometeu. De qualquer forma também ele não falou em certezas. Até, e porque como todos bem disseram, não é certo. Mas permitam-me que digam que, acusarem pessoas de irresponsabilidade perante esta previsão e em situações bem piores que já se viram por aqui de exageros ficarem indignados porque membros ou moderação fizeram simples chamadas de atenção é algo que no mínimo chamaria de "dualidade de critérios" um pouco estranha.

Fica uma nota: Ciclogénese explosiva tem critérios bem definidos como o Snifa disse. Contudo eu chamava a atenção de uma coisa: Qual é a diferença entre uma depressão que cava 19hPa em 24h e uma que cava 20hPa? Penso muitas vezes ser necessário algum sentido crítico das situações para além das definições em si


----------



## james (26 Mar 2014 às 10:02)

Bom dia ,

Com ou sem ciclogenese explosiva , a verdade e que o ecm ( que pessoalmente  e o que eu gosto mais ) de dia para dia vem reforcando a possibilidade de virmos a ter um periodo prolongado de chuva , que desta vez se podera estender a todo o pais .


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Mar 2014 às 10:10)

Há aqui uma grande confusão. Para ser considerada ciclogénese explosiva essa descida da pressão (os tais 24 hPa em 24 horas) não tem de acontecer num determinado local, num ponto fixo. Tem de acontecer no centro da depressão, que se está a deslocar. Concluindo, tem de haver uma descida de 24 hPa em 24 horas no *centro da depressão em deslocamento*.

Ora, nem ontem, nem há 3 dias, nem hoje, tal foi modelado. A depressão que nos vais afectar amanhã vai baixar pouco dos 1000 hPa no centro. Uma ciclogénese explosiva é caracterizada por vento muito forte devido ao rápido cavamento que origina um "ajuntamento" das isóbaras (elevado gradiente de pressão). Nada disso irá acontecer, nem nunca esteve para acontecer.

Acontece que centenas ou milhares de pessoas vêm este tópico todos os dias. Estar a falar em ciclogénese explosiva neste caso não é nada justificado e pode suscitar uma falsa passagem de informações e falsos alarmismos, que levam a que quando acontecer realmente uma ciclogénese explosiva (tipo Gong ou Stephanie), muitos não levem a sério!


----------



## PortugalWeather (26 Mar 2014 às 10:11)

Já é garantido vamos mesmo entrar num padrão muito instável, com muita chuva á mistura. O Inverno voltou de novo e em grande.


----------



## rozzo (26 Mar 2014 às 11:28)

_Desculpem lá mas para encerrar este assunto tenho de acrescentar uma coisa ao post do Vitamos:

Além da dualidade de critérios gritante, há um factor importantíssimo a ter sido em conta. Caso não tenham reparado, estão a criticar *neste espaço (MeteoPT*) como altamente irresponsável (de forma errada ou não) uma previsão/informação originalmente dada numa *página pessoal de um membro* e apenas depois apontada aqui mas nem pelo próprio!!! 

Têm a noção disso???

Cada um pode fazer e dizer o que quiser por sua conta e risco nos seus espaços pessoais. 

Uma coisa é a legitimidade ou não de o fazer num espaço moderado como este, com muita audiência e com todas as responsabilidades que acarreta, outra coisa é vir criticar e quase "humilhar" o que A ou B diz no *seu espaço fora do fórum*. O que realmente não deixa de ser irónico, quando são recorrentes aqui *neste seguimento* previsões tão ou mais alarmistas como essa, que acabam por ser elogiadas, e por vezes quase defendidas "até à morte"... Isso sim é irresponsabilidade, no ponto de vista da credibilidade do fórum e do seu interesse público!

Pensem bem na incoerência antes de certo tipo de "linchamentos públicos" a partir de agora sff.

Que se dê este assunto por encerrado a partir daqui agradeço, e da minha parte como moderador até sinto alguma necessidade de pedir desculpa ao membro em questão por ter sido atacado aqui da forma que foi por emitir a sua opinião de seu direito total num espaço fora do fórum. _


----------------------


E para dar o mote a seguir a conversa em tons normais, de facto os modelos não apontam para uma ciclogénese explosiva, apontam sim para uma ciclogénese não muito intensa, embora como também disse o Vitamos, o tal limiar seja uma barreira "ténue", não é por uma depressão cavar 19 ou 20 hPa que passa de uma tempestadezinha a uma depressão apocalíptica, nem vice-versa. É apenas uma classificação como muitas outras...
De qualquer forma, a situação parece interessante em termos de aliviar bastante a falta de chuva no Sul do país, pois parece-me que será um sistema bastante "generoso".

Uma carta como a seguinte assim o mostra:







Haverá também a "curiosidade" de ver a capacidade do centro da bolsa de ar frio em altitude fazer ou não descer cotas de neve um pouco abaixo dos 1000m, embora a relevância seja pouca, pois no seu trajecto desde a zona Oeste até ao Algarve não há grandes sistemas montanhosos. Apenas o "se..." de alguma surpresa no topo das serras algarvias, dado o GFS apontar cotas na ordem dos 800-900m na madrugada de Sexta.


Atenção é à próxima semana, pois apesar da falta total de consenso nos modelos, começam a aparecer alguns cenários mais extremos de actividade no Atlântico, como este por exemplo do ECMWF:


----------



## AMFC (26 Mar 2014 às 12:09)

Bom dia a todos
Participo pouco no forum mas consulte-o numa base quase diária, sou portanto um leigo apaixonado da meteorologia.
Acho este forum muito interessante e bem estruturado com vários membros experientes neste assunto.
Só não entendo por vezes as "guerras" entre alguns membros por questões de previsões erradas. No meu entender é esta a beleza da meteorologia, a incerteza, podendo portanto dar azo a várias intepretações. Quem quiser certezas que se dedique a forums de matemática.
Até os mais conceituados centros de meteorologia, com toda a tecnologia dísponivel, cometem as suas argoladas.
Por isso continuem a expor as vossas ideias e opiniões mas com respeito mutuo.
Eu irei acompanhar como sempre, obrigado a todos.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Mar 2014 às 12:35)

Bons dias .

Isto ora anda parado devido ao AA em cima de nós, ora anda tudo "aceso" por causa de depressões que cavam muito ou não nas nossas proximidades .

Bom, de facto o "Inverno" vem aí. Não há já qualquer dúvida... Mais chuva menos chuva, mais vento menos vento, mais frio menos frio, a instabilidade está aí, e pelos vistos durante pelo menos uma semana, atendendo ao ECMWF e GFS e respetivos ensembles. Até o sul do país promete ser contemplado. Geopotenciais bem baixos a 500 hPa às nossas latitudes.

De facto Abril águas mil. Resta saber até quando o padrão se irá manter. Tenho as minhas dúvidas que dure muito mais que uma semana/semana e meia, ao fim ao cabo já não estamos no Inverno (mas também não estamos no Verão ). O mês de Abril a começar como vai começar não me admirava muito que terminasse mais para o "quente" (para equilibrar a balança), o que não seria mau de todo (na minha opinião pessoal), com os feriados que aí vêm lá mais para o fim do mês .

Para já, muita instabilidade se avizinha...


----------



## PortugalWeather (26 Mar 2014 às 12:48)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Isto ora anda parado devido ao AA em cima de nós, ora anda tudo "aceso" por causa de depressões que cavam muito ou não nas nossas proximidades .
> 
> ...



As previsões dos dois principais modelos nem apos as 200h apontam para a mudança de padrão e regresso da estabilidade ou do AA, isto para dizer que poderá durar mais!


----------



## james (26 Mar 2014 às 13:01)

PortugalWeather disse:


> As previsões dos dois principais modelos nem apos as 200h apontam para a mudança de padrão e regresso da estabilidade ou do AA, isto para dizer que poderá durar mais!




E se compararmos com o que normalmente ocorre em anos anteriores ,  no Norte  entao temos instabilidade para o mes de abril todo ou quase . . .


----------



## PortugalWeather (26 Mar 2014 às 13:05)

james disse:


> E se compararmos com o que normalmente ocorre em anos anteriores ,  no Norte  entao temos instabilidade para o mes de abril todo ou quase . . .



Caro James, as estações de transição significam isso mesmo este é um dos pontos que caracterizam um clima temperado, no Norte isso ainda é mais evidente como as normas o demonstram apenas Julho e Agosto são meses secos. O Litoral Norte irá ter sempre muito potencial para ter bons acumulados, mas neste cenário a percipitação irá ser mesmo generalizada.


----------



## james (26 Mar 2014 às 13:11)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Caro James, as estações de transição significam isso mesmo este é um dos pontos que caracterizam um clima temperado, no Norte isso ainda é mais evidente como as normas o demonstram apenas Julho e Agosto são meses secos. O Litoral Norte irá ter sempre muito potencial para ter bons acumulados, mas neste cenário a percipitação irá ser mesmo generalizada.



Eu estava a referir - me a possibilidade da instabilidade ser mais duradoura no Norte , nao estava a referir - me aos acumulados . Alias , penso que abril e um mes favoravel a cut -offs no Sul , nao me admirava que os acumulados nos proximos tempos sejam ate superiores no Centro - Sul e Sul .


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2014 às 13:46)

Boas tardes..

Para amanhã a partir da tarde, e até 6f pela madrugada, um novo período de instabilidade deverá afectar em especial o sul.

*Sinóptica/Análise*

Uma forte perturbação polar desce desde o Atl. N e isola-se numa cut off de 540Dam a W de Lisboa.

Na circulação da cut off, um forte mid/upper jet deverá lentamente avançar sobre a metade sul de PT continental durante o período, gerando um ambiente dinâmico de shear forte.

Divergencia devido á advecção de vorticidade deverá criar um ambiente de forçamento dinâmico particularmente impressionante.

Nos níveis baixos uma ciclogénese processa-se, com cavamento até 995-1000hpa.
Uma linha de convergência muito activa associada á depressão cruza o sul durante a tarde e noite...no seio da linha uma pluma de maior humidade deverá gerar instabilidade com CAPE marginal a atingir até 300-500J/Kg segundo o mesoescalar WRF.


*Ao longo da linha, instabilidade*/forçamento deverão gerar focos convectivos dispersos...não se espera apesar de tudo convecção muito intensa porque a massa de ar nos níveis baixos não é instável o suficiente para criar CAPE robusto.
No entanto o forçamento dinâmico e a convergência ao longo da linha deverá compensar em parte a falta de energia.

Como a linha se move em sincronia com o máximo de shear e forçamento, qualquer célula que surja poderá beneficiar de um ambiente propicio a alguma organização.
Caso alguma célula discreta surja um pouco adientada relativamente á linha, fluxo forte de SE á superfície, rodando a SW aos 850hpa criarão forte shear rotacional com risco de tromba/tornado fraco.

O forçamento dinâmico com ascensão forçada, e o  movimento repetitivo de focos convectivos a chegar ao longo da linha deverão criar condições para precipitação localmente excessiva.

*Após a passagem da linha de instabilidade, durante a madrugada de 6f, *a evolução do sistema depressionário levará ao acopolamento da circulação á sfc com a circulação em altura, originando um perfil de fluxo unidirecional.

Shear de caracter unidirecional, mais forte quanto mais afatado do centro de circulação, deverá continuar a afectar o sul de PT continental.

A entrada de ar cada vez mais frio em altura, em interacção com o mar relativamente tépido, deverá criar CAPE eventualmente próximo a 500J/Kg.

Algumas bandas convectivas deverão desenvolver-se neste ambiente, beneficiando de algum shear, que deverá favorecer ciclos de vida mais longos.

Algumas das células poderão interagir com algum máximo de helicidade que surja na circulação, podendo gerar alguma tromba de agua.

No entanto, o perfis frios e mais secos nos níveis médios favorecem especialmente a ocorrência de granizo.

Por estes motivos coloco um nível amarelo de risco baixo, limitado ao litoral, onde o CAPE é mais razoável, nomeadamente por precipitação excessiva, granizo e em menor grau uma tromba/tornado.
Um nível mais alto está fora de questão devido a duvidas relativamente ao ambiente termodinâmico/falta de CAPE.








Cinzento
-Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Tromba


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2014 às 14:02)

Para terminar o assunto da "Ciclogénese explosiva":

Obrigado pelas palavras do vitamos e do rozzo. Peço desculpa na mesma por possivelmente ter exagerado na minha previsão, mas todos sabemos o que vai na alma de um meteorologista (Amador ou não). A felicidade e exaltação é tal que acabamos por nos descontrolar nas previsões. Mas de facto foi um equívoco, apesar da depressão ter uma acentuada descida na pressão atmosférica não será uma Ciclogénese explosiva. 

Apesar de tudo queria agradecer o facto do MeteoMontijo ter cada vez mais seguidores (Atingidos ontem os 7 mil), visto que foi aqui neste fórum que toda esta aventura e projectos meteorológicos começaram. Errei ontem na minha previsão, mas acho que acontece a todos.

Termino por aqui o assunto.


----------



## PortugalWeather (26 Mar 2014 às 14:31)

james disse:


> Eu estava a referir - me a possibilidade da instabilidade ser mais duradoura no Norte , nao estava a referir - me aos acumulados . Alias , penso que abril e um mes favoravel a cut -offs no Sul , nao me admirava que os acumulados nos proximos tempos sejam ate superiores no Centro - Sul e Sul .



Serão sempre superiores no litoral Norte por norma, poderá haver um ano ou outro em que haja uma excepção.


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Mar 2014 às 17:09)

boas acham que e provavel que chegue alguma coisa a minha zona amanha?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (26 Mar 2014 às 17:48)

AndréFrade disse:


> De facto houve aqui uma grande confusão, a não repetir. Outras páginas de meteorologia amadoras quer portuguesas quer espanholas.
> 
> No entanto, o GFS modela uma diferença de -18hPa em 24 horas aqui para a minha região. Não se considera ciclogénese  ?



Como eu expliquei no vídeo. Ciclogénese explosiva é quando a pressão no centro da depressão baixa 24 mb em 24h. Repito, o conceito refere-se à pressão no centro da baixa e não num determinado ponto. Reforço: a menos que esse ponto do globo esteja no centro da baixa e sempre em movimento com a mesma


----------



## james (26 Mar 2014 às 18:12)

celia salta disse:


> boas acham que e provavel que chegue alguma coisa a minha zona amanha?



Ola Celia , 

Sim , acho que e bastante provavel .


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2014 às 19:40)

Esta é a previsão do GFS em termos de precipitação para as próximas 192 horas:






Maldito GFS tudo a norte. 

Prefiro mais o ECM do que ao GFS, parece-me que beneficia mais o Sotavento algarvio do que o GFS, e já levavámos com uma boa enxurrada que desde de Outubro isto só tem sido chuva fraca por aqui. Aguardar para ver, não vá a coisa passar a norte ou a sul em direcção a Cádiz, aqui existe sempre uma escapatória para ela fugir.


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Mar 2014 às 20:18)

Desculpem os moderadores voltar à questão, mas fiquei a dever um pedido de desculpas ao André Frade. Nem sabia que tinha sido ele a fazer a tal previsão. Mas claramente exagerei nas críticas, como ele exagerou na previsão e também já se retratou sobre isso. Ciclogénese explosiva é um termo muito forte que está associado a eventos extremos de vento e isso levou-me igualmente ao exagero na repreensão.

Fecho o assunto dizendo que todos nós estamos sempre a aprender (eu também aprendi uma lição com este "conflito", mesmo que "não meteorológica"), e incentivo o André a continuar com o seu projecto de divulgação daquilo que todos nós gostamos, a meteorologia.

Vamos é todos disfrutar então de um evento que promete ser bastante interessante


----------



## MicaMito (26 Mar 2014 às 21:03)

Helá está-se a prever acção pelo modelos para quatra-feira!!!!


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Mar 2014 às 21:14)

Boa noite pessoal da meteorologia.
Vi à pouco este blog, ao qual deixo o link http://blogs.hoy.es/meteobadajoz/20...ible-tren-de-frentes-atlanticos/#.UzNCXqh_vTp que fala da ciclogénese para os próximos dias.
Deixo ao critério dos mais entendidos a sua análise.

A minha questão é se devemos dar a devida importância.


----------



## MicaMito (26 Mar 2014 às 21:35)

nunessimoes disse:


> Boa noite pessoal da meteorologia.
> Vi à pouco este blog, ao qual deixo o link http://blogs.hoy.es/meteobadajoz/20...ible-tren-de-frentes-atlanticos/#.UzNCXqh_vTp que fala da ciclogénese para os próximos dias.
> Deixo ao critério dos mais entendidos a sua análise.
> 
> A minha questão é se devemos dar a devida importância.



penso que neste momento os dias a terem mais importancia devem ser terça e quarta da semana que vem a mostrarem de momento sermos atingidos por uma ciclogenise  até lá não deverá haver muita acção! mas deixa vir os entendidos!


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Mar 2014 às 21:36)

MicaMito disse:


> penso que neste momento os dias a terem mais importancia devem ser terça e quarta da semana que vem a mostrarem de momento sermos atingidos por uma ciclogenise  até lá não deverá haver muita acção! mas deixa vir os entendidos!



A esta hora está tudo agarrado à TV


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2014 às 01:14)

Boas,

Os modelos estão constantemente a mudar até mesmo para o dia de amanhã.
Neste momento é mais provável que a precipitação amanhã somente surja lá mais para o final do dia em forma de aguaceiros e trovoadas que se prolongarão até Sexta de manhã.
Entre a tarde de sexta e o dia de sábado ainda muita incerteza, sendo que antes não estava prevista precipitação mas agora em alguns modelos já começa a surgir alguma precipitação para o dia de Sábado.
A partir de Domingo ainda uma enorme incerteza mas neste momento existe tendencia para um padrão instável com precipitação .....

Situação a acompanhar com bastante calma e sem exageros !


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (27 Mar 2014 às 01:33)

Nova actualização


Os vídeos têm ficado um pouco longos, mas parece que não consigo ser mais sintético. Talvez um defeito meu de querer explicar tudo muito bem para que tanto os mais entendidos como os mais leigos, percebam a mensagem e a informação, tentando ser acessível a todos.

Eu sei que sou um chato, mas como isto leva tempo a fazer, não consegui fazer um substituto deste, e por isso ficou a versão "megamix" 

Bom dia a todos.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2014 às 08:55)

Depressão bastante cavada vista pelo ECMWF ( 970 hpa ) para o dia 3 de Abril na run das 0 z , a acontecer traria ventos e chuvas por vezes fortes, em especial nas regiões do Norte/Centro,com mais impacto a Norte.

Ainda falta bastante tempo, mas esta depressão já foi mostrada anteriormente pelo ECMWF.


----------



## MicaMito (27 Mar 2014 às 12:22)

os modelo estão muito incertos nunca os tinha visto assim!!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2014 às 12:27)

MicaMito disse:


> os modelo estão muito incertos nunca os tinha visto assim!!



Os modelos não sei, mas o ECM está um espectáculo para aqui, com este modelo seria sempre a bombar nem o dia de Sábado escaparia !

Que bonito ...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/ayamonte-id21010


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (27 Mar 2014 às 13:29)

MicaMito disse:


> os modelo estão muito incertos nunca os tinha visto assim!!



Concordo. há algumas diferenças nos modelos dos diverços organismos nas previsões já a partir do médio prazo. 

O ECMWF costuma ser muito preciso, mas pela minha experiência na análise dos modelos, penso que os GFS costumam acertar mais. Mas há que deixar algumas reservas.


----------



## james (27 Mar 2014 às 13:38)

Boa tarde , 

E impressao minha ou o Norte vai ter mais animacao neste evento do que se esperava ? 

Digo isto , nao so pela previsao do ipma mas tambem pelo ar ameacador que esta ca o ceu ( aquele ar de que vem ai algo ) Mas tambem pela queda abruta da pressao . Quando sai de casa  de manha cedo , a pressao tinha descido em poucas horas de 1023 hPa para 1013 hPa .


----------



## vitamos (27 Mar 2014 às 13:52)

james disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> 
> E impressao minha ou o Norte vai ter mais animacao neste evento do que se esperava ?
> 
> Digo isto , nao so pela previsao do ipma mas tambem pelo ar ameacador que esta ca o ceu ( aquele ar de que vem ai algo ) Mas tambem pela queda abruta da pressao . Quando sai de casa  de manha cedo , a pressao tinha descido em poucas horas de 1023 hPa para 1013 hPa .




O mergulho da depressão irá dar-se mais a sul, o que além de ser corroborado pelos modelos é também visível já nas imagens de satélite. A região norte terá precipitação sem dúvida, mas será à partida mais estratiforme/fraca. De notar que já se nota alguma actividade eléctrica na parte mais ativa da mesma ainda no atlântico. Poderá eventualmente ser um final de tarde/noite animado, sendo que sobretudo a zona de Lisboa e litoral sul parecem ser "hotspots" para hoje.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2014 às 13:53)

james disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> 
> E impressao minha ou o Norte vai ter mais animacao neste evento do que se esperava ?
> 
> Digo isto , nao so pela previsao do ipma mas tambem pelo ar ameacador que esta ca o ceu ( aquele ar de que vem ai algo ) Mas tambem pela queda abruta da pressao . Quando sai de casa  de manha cedo , a pressao tinha descido em poucas horas de 1023 hPa para 1013 hPa .



É normal a pressão estar a descer pois a depressão está em aproximação ao continente, em deslocação mais SE/ESE contudo, a frente que traz associada irá ( em princípio) afectar hoje mais o Centro e Sul com alguma precipitação.

Esta frente não parece ser muito activa, mas poderá desenvolver algumas células que descarreguem mais forte em determinada região, em especial do Centro/Sul.


----------



## james (27 Mar 2014 às 13:59)

Snifa disse:


> É normal a pressão estar a descer pois a depressão está em aproximação ao continente, em deslocação mais SE/ESE contudo, a frente que traz associada irá ( em princípio) afectar hoje mais o Centro e Sul com alguma precipitação.
> 
> Esta frente não parece ser muito activa, mas poderá desenvolver algumas células que descarreguem mais forte em determinada região, em especial do Centro/Sul.



Mas por exemplo hoje ja ha a possibilidade de trovoadadas para amanha no Norte  e ontem havia a previsao de isso ocorrer apenas no Centro e Sul .


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2014 às 14:21)

james disse:


> Mas por exemplo hoje ja ha a possibilidade de trovoadadas para amanha no Norte  e ontem havia a previsao de isso ocorrer apenas no Centro e Sul .



A chuva e instabilidade  previstas para hoje estão mais associadas à passagem da frente, que como disse deverá ser mais expressiva no Centro/Sul, amanhã iremos entrar num regime de aguaceiros/trovoadas, em princípio mais generalizado, mas nestas situações há sempre o factor de "lotaria" pode cair um aguaceiro forte numa determinada região e a 20 Km dali nem chover sequer.

As previsões estão sempre a mudar/actualizar, a atmosfera é dinâmica, e por conseguinte a meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta.


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2014 às 14:32)

Boas..

Para amanhã, especialmente de tarde, teremos mais actividade convectiva, que poderá ter algum interesse em partes do interior sul.

*Sinóptica/Análise*

Uma depressão marcada em todos os níveis estabelece-se semi-estacionaria a W de Lisboa.

Á superfície, fluxo de S/SE estabelece-se em todo o território, com algumas linhas de convergência a afectar partes do Alentejo e Centro/Vale do Tejo associadas a movimentos de translação do centro de circulação.

Ao longo do período, um fraco low/midlevel jet coloca-se no Alentejo, numa área de advecção quente com dewpoints mais altos a progredirem desde o Golfo de Cadiz.

Em altura, na periferia da bolsa ciclónica, um forte jet afecta essencialmente a Extremadura Espanhola, mas também partes do Interior Alentejano, nomeadamente em fase com o low/mid level jet e a advecção quente.

O forçamento dinâmico modelado é em geral fraco devido á homogeneidade da circulação em altura e á superficie, havendo no entanto algum associado a linhas de convergencia á superfície e ao efeito de divergência em altura na proximidade do jet sobre a Extremadura Espanhola.

No que toca á termodinâmica ,a advecção quente á superfície em conjunto com o ar muito frio em altura deverão gerar talvez perto de 500-600J/Kg de CAPE com TT índex em torno aos 50-55ºC, o que tendo em conta a tropopausa baixa indica uma situação de instabilidade moderada/forte concentrada nos primeiros 6-8km.

100-150J/Kg de 0-2SBCAPE indicam também um perfil bastante instável nos níveis baixos.

Em principio teremos uma situação de convecção dispersa, de caracter mais pulsante ao longo da costa, onde o shear é mais fraco.

No entanto, em partes do Alentejo Interior, a acumulação de mais energia, e a presença de uma dinâmica/shear mais favorável, deverá criar um ambiente favorável a células de ciclos de vida mais longo.

Estas células poderão gerar precipitação forte e granizo, e a sua interacção  com as linhas de convergência á superfície/outflow boundaries em conjunto com o SBCAPE elevado poderá levar á génese de uma tromba ou um tornado fraco.

Por estes motivos coloco um nível amarelo para partes do interior sul, nomeadamente onde parece haver um melhor overlay entre o máximo de CAPE e shear/dinâmica.







Cinzento
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada
- Granizo
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Tromba/Tornado fraco ( F0 a F1)


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2014 às 19:44)

Resumo destes dias...

*Ontem*






Dentro do esperado...

*Hoje*







Verificou-se algum tempo severo em partes do Alentejo ( esp Alto), embora a target area tenha ficado um pouco a leste do que o verificado.

Os modelos e falharam um pouco e que a dinamica acabou por ficar um pouco mais a oeste, tanto que ocorreu actividade decente no vale do Sado.

Outra area de interesse foi o litoral entre Lisboa e Aveiro/Porto, desta vez a falha de analise foi totalmente minha.

Ontem haviam algumas indicações de que o CAPE poderia  acabar por ser bastante razoavel nesta região, e que a proximidade a um pequeno nucleo depressionário secundário a Noroeste de Lisboa poderia criar condições dinamica satisfatórias para um nivel amarelo em porções do Litoral centro..

Não arrisquei porque pareceu-me mais óbvio o padrão no Alentejo....

Em geral a previsão ficou um pouco aquem do que poderia ter sido.

Bem...de resto, bom trabalho e parabens aqui a toda a malta que foi sacando fotos e documentando o que via


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2014 às 20:02)

Boas,

Segundo as ultimas informações a maior probabilidade de ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas serão no dia de amanhã no sul do país em especial no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve mas o grau de confiança é baixo.

Relativamente aos próximos dias, dado um certo grau de incerteza, e porque pequenos alterações podem ditar grandes diferenças prefiro fazer uma previsão de maior grau de confiança durante o dia de amanhã !


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (28 Mar 2014 às 20:13)

Nada de novo, por isso nem vale a pena ver o vídeo... 


Será uma semana de precipitação generalizada em todo o território, pontualmente forte, acompanhada de vento forte no litoral e terras altas.
Sem variação nos valores da temperatura, quer mínimas, quer máximas...


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mar 2014 às 20:14)

Manditu disse:


> Nada de novo, por isso nem vale a pena ver o vídeo...
> 
> http://youtu.be/VWb8-6oudeA
> 
> ...



E trovoadas também.. Assim o espero


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2014 às 20:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Segundo as ultimas informações a maior probabilidade de ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas serão no dia de amanhã no sul do país em especial no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve mas o grau de confiança é baixo.
> 
> Relativamente aos próximos dias, dado um certo grau de incerteza, e porque pequenos alterações podem ditar grandes diferenças prefiro fazer uma previsão de maior grau de confiança durante o dia de amanhã !



Aurélio, mas o ECM está tão bom e tu nem dás uma palavrinha a ele, de 2ª a 4ª feira está genial, com a depressão a descer em latitude e ficar ali em frente a Lisboa numa posição que nos favorece. O GFS também não está mal e coloca cerca de 84 mm nesta zona entre domingo e 5ª feira.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (28 Mar 2014 às 20:20)

AndréFrade disse:


> E trovoadas também.. Assim o espero



Deixei as reticências (...) que é para vos fazer ver o vídeo. Mas sim, trovoadas também. Não será com uma frequência igual as de uma supercélula de génese em terra (>30/mn), pois o oceano não oferece muita energia em termos convectivos nestas latitudes e nesta altura do ano, por isso não contem com grande festival de flash's. Mas dará para os mais entusiastas ficar em extase (como eu ).


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2014 às 20:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio, mas o ECM está tão bom e tu nem dás uma palavrinha a ele, de 2ª a 4ª feira está genial, com a depressão a descer em latitude e ficar ali em frente a Lisboa numa posição que nos favorece. O GFS também não está mal e coloca cerca de 84 mm nesta zona entre domingo e 5ª feira.



Os mapas do ECM são para 12 horas e não 6h, mas como disse prefiro não comentar porque denoto ainda dúvidas no que toca á intensidade da precipitação e sobretudo no que toca á persistência da precipitação.

Queria que a depressão ficasse estacionada terça e Quarta no mesmo sitio para o sistema frontal ficar estacionado mas os modelos parece que não me querem fazer a vontade.

Uma pequena oscilação na depressão e perdes ou ganhas grande parte da persistência de precxipitação.
Ainda tenho algumas reservas, sem por em causa o tempo que vamos ter obviamente !

EDIT: Eu queria mas era que a depressão ficasse estacionada na posição de Terça durante pelo menos uma semana, mas acho que não vai poder ser


----------



## james (28 Mar 2014 às 21:45)

Boas ,

Ecm carrega na precipitacao para os proximos 10 dias !

Cada vez me parece mais que teremos para a semana um tempo a fazer lembrar o inverno .


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (28 Mar 2014 às 21:59)

Pelos modelos do gfs, atenção não sei se estou interpretar bem parece que a próxima semana irá ser bastante ventosa juntamente também com a forte precipitação que já é esperada


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2014 às 22:37)

*Aqui fica, a previsão do Foreca/ECM para Olhão*


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Mar 2014 às 22:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Aqui fica, a previsão do Foreca/ECM para Olhão*



Podes dar o link^?


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mar 2014 às 22:50)

celia salta disse:


> Podes dar o link^?



Aqui tens http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/, depois é só escreveres o nome da localidade.


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2014 às 15:13)

Boas..

A amanhã prevê-se alguma actividade convectiva em geral de caracter não severo.

*Sinóptica/Análise*

Uma nova perturbação Atlantica aproxima-se de W e torna-se estacionária entre os Açores e a PI.

Á superfície uma vasta região de advecção quente avança sobre PT continental, com arcada vez mais húmido a fluir para N/NE.

Durante a tarde, uma pequena depressão á superfície evolui a NW da Galiza, na margem frontal quente, e um impulso de ar frio na retaguarda da depressão envia uma pequena frente fria em direcção ao NW de PT continental, servindo de base a alguma actividade convectiva.

A sul, ar cada vez mais húmido, aquecimento diurno e algumas linhas de convergência deverão servir de foco a alguma actividade convectiva dispersa.


Em altura um campo de baixo geopotencial estacionário a W deverá manter ar razoavelmente frio sobre o território, criando algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE esp. durante a tarde.

A circulação associado ao campo de baixo geopotencial/vórtice de níveis altos deverá gerar shear moderado....durante o dia o fluxo nos níveis médios é também dinamizado pela passagem da depressão a NW nda Galiza.

Espera-se assim que surja convecção, como referido, em especial no sul e no lit norte/centro, apoiada por um suporte dinâmico razoável, mas limitada pelos valores de CAPE baixos.

*No entanto*, é possível que alguma célula consiga exibir uma estrutura vertical mais robusta caso apanhe uma bolsa de maior energia á sfc ou uma área mesoescalar de maior forçamento dinâmico.
Nesse caso, seria possível uma rajada marginal, assim como precipitação pontualmente forte e eventualmente uma tromba/tornado dados os cerca de 100J/Kg de 0-2SBCAPE e os 10-15m/s de 0-3km shear.

De momento, no entanto, o risco é minimo e não vou colocar nenhuma area de  risco formal...no entanto a previsão poderá ser alterada, ou poderá surgir um update já em fase de nowcasting.






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada


----------



## MicaMito (29 Mar 2014 às 23:07)

O que poderemos espera de ventos esta proxima semana?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (29 Mar 2014 às 23:53)

MicaMito disse:


> O que poderemos espera de ventos esta proxima semana?



Por acaso também estou curioso pois eu tinha analisado os modelos do gfs mas como não sei se estou analisar bem, mas pelas minhas interpretações parece que a terça feira iria ser muito ventosa


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 00:03)

O que me dizem disto?
Na última saída do GFS colocam mais vento para terça feira mas não sei se o correto é consultar a secção Vento 10 m ou esta!
Alguém que me possa interpretar a minha dúvida!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mar 2014 às 00:08)

Isso é o vento a sensivelmente 1400-1500m de altura, que são 850 hPa ao nível da atmosfera. O que interessa é o vento a 10m de altitude, quando queremos olhar para cartas de vento à superfície. As cartas de vento a 850 hPa seriam mais úteis, por exemplo, na previsão de vento para as Penhas da Saúde ou para a Torre da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Mar 2014 às 00:10)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isso é o vento a sensivelmente 1400-1500m de altura, que são 850 hPa ao nível da atmosfera. O que interessa é o vento a 10m de altitude, quando queremos olhar para cartas de vento à superfície. As cartas de vento a 850 hPa seriam mais úteis, por exemplo, na previsão de vento para as Penhas da Saúde ou para a Torre da Serra da Estrela.



Obrigado, fiquei agora esclarecido
No entanto parece que irá ser uma semana animada no que toca à possibilidade de trovoadas!
Vamos ver o que este tempo nos reserva!


----------



## rozzo (30 Mar 2014 às 03:31)

Cartas de vento aos 950 ou 925hPa podem também ser úteis como uma relativamente razoável estimativa de rajadas durante aguaceiros.


----------



## stormy (30 Mar 2014 às 14:39)

Boas..

Para amanhã á tarde poderemos ter convecção organizada e pontualmente severa em especial no sul.

*Sinóptica/Análise*

Em altura um vortice estacionário localiza-se bem a oeste de PT continental.
Na circulação deste vortice, um jet de niveis altos corre a S do Algarve, com um ramo mais fraco que se extende para norte sobre o território.

Uma short wave/vort max avança de sul para norte acompanhando a onda do jet, criando forçamento dinamico.

Nos niveis baixos uma massa de ar quente ( dew>12ºC) é  empurrada para norte, e uma frente quente torna-se semi estacionaria ao longo do centro do território.

No sector quente um low/mid level jet intensifica-se sobre o Alentejo e Algarve, proporcionando bastante shear nos niveis baixos.

*Durante a tarde* o aquecimento diurno em conjunto com a advecção quente gerarão instabilidade moderada, com uns 500-1000J/Kg de CAPE no Alentejo.

Em resposta, surgirá convecção algo robusta, com niveis de equilibrio em torno aos -50ºC.

A dinamica modelada parece em geral favoravel ao desenvolvimento de organização convectiva dado o forte LLshear ( 20m/s 0-3km shear), e o DLS de uns marginais 20-35kts.
É de referir que junto á frente quente, na area de rotação do vento, ocorrem valores de helicidade/shear rotacional acrescidos, capazes de gerar alguma organização supercelular com risco de tromba/tornado.

No entanto, na maior parte da região, o shear será de caracter mais unidireccional, com risco de straight line winds/bowing lines ( rajadas) nomeadamente nas células que conseguirem aproveitar mais energia do mid level jet.
Tambem poderão surgir nucleos de precipitação pontualmente excessiva possivelmente acompanhada de granizo/saraiva.

As células deverão assumir uma organização linear em broken line, excepto na imediação da frente quente ondeos perfis de shear  favorecem um pouco mais organização em supercelulas discretas...

Para já coloco um nivel amarelo de risco em geral baixo, nomeadamente devido ao DLS ( shear com base no fluxo nos niveis altos) não ser suficientemente elevado para permitir células de ciclo de vida e organização mais impressionantes.







Cinzento
- Agauceiros/Possibilidade de trovoada.

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/Possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo/Saraiva
- Rajadas


----------



## MicaMito (30 Mar 2014 às 14:45)

portanto se no inverno a zona norte e centro norte foram beneficiadas, com o sul a ver a acção a passar ao lado agora na primavera é ao contrario centro sul e sul com a acção e o norte a ver!!!!


----------



## overcast (30 Mar 2014 às 15:19)

Stormy...

Excelente análise para já..
Observei que estás a analisar até às 20 horas. Do que eu reparei o litoral centro e sul tem valores muito razoáveis de CAPE a partir dessas horas pela noite dentro.

O que te parece que possa ocorrer durante a noite de segunda e madrugada de terça?


----------



## stormy (30 Mar 2014 às 15:41)

Faço uma analise disso esta noite ou amanhã de manhã...é uma coisa a seguir com alguma atenção..


----------



## overcast (30 Mar 2014 às 16:00)

stormy disse:


> Faço uma analise disso esta noite ou amanhã de manhã...é uma coisa a seguir com alguma atenção..



Pois, imaginei que terça seria um dia interessante. 
Aguardo então.


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Mar 2014 às 16:04)

o q sera de esperar para terça?


----------



## Microburst (30 Mar 2014 às 16:32)

Protesto stormy, nunca colocas nada aqui por cima de Almada. Já nem sei há quanto tempo não troveja por aqui, passa tudo sobre Lisboa Norte e pela parte sul da península de Setúbal.


----------



## james (30 Mar 2014 às 16:38)

MicaMito disse:


> portanto se no inverno a zona norte e centro norte foram beneficiadas, com o sul a ver a acção a passar ao lado agora na primavera é ao contrario centro sul e sul com a acção e o norte a ver!!!!




Com o Norte a ver ? 

Por ca hoje tem chovido bastante .


----------



## GonçaloMPB (30 Mar 2014 às 17:39)

Já aqui a zona de Évora este inverno tem levado com bastante aguinha! O stormy continua a prever eventos aqui para a zona. A questão que se impõe é: Quando voltamos ao período anti-ciclônico com temperaturas amenas e sol? :P já sei que vou ser crucificado, mas já andava demasiado habituado aquele tempinho ameno.


----------



## David sf (30 Mar 2014 às 20:17)

Resumo do que se prevê que venha a ocorrer na próxima semana:

2ª a 4ª feira - Depressão centrada entre o continente e os Açores, fluxo perturbado de Sul, chuva por vezes forte, possibilidade de trovoadas e vento com rajadas de Norte a Sul do país;

5ª feira - Dia possivelmente de transição, com precipitação residual e períodos de céu limpo ou pouco nublado;

6ª feira e Sábado - Fluxo vira para sudoeste mas já com a dorsal bastante próxima. Precipitação fraca no Norte e Centro (eventualmente mais forte onde puder ocorrer de forma orográfica) e poucas chances de precipitação no Sul do país.

De domingo em diante é bastante provável o posicionamento do anticiclone sobre a PI, voltando os dias de céu limpo e temperaturas máximas acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2014 às 01:56)

Boas noites..

Para a noite de amanhã e madrugada de 3a um cenário bastante interessante ao  nivel da actividade convectiva em especial na região SW.

*Analise/Sinoptica*


Em altura mantem-se um campo de baixo geopotencial a oeste, enquanto a SE, uma dorsal reforça-se entre Marrocos e Espanha.
Entre os dois, um jet intensifica-se com até 80-95kts aos 300hpa e 50-70kts aos 500hpa.

Á superficie, uma depressão em cavamento encontra-se entre a RAA e a PI, com uma pluma de dewpoint perto a 14-15ºC a subir até proximo do Algarve.

Uma frente fria avança lentamente de oeste e começa a afectar PT continental,interagindo com a plumade maiores dewpoints, a partir da madrugada de 3a.

Em termos termodinamicos, espera-se que a advecção quente no sector quente e depois junto á convergencia pré frontal, em conjunto com o ar relativamente frio em altura crie uns 500-1000J/Kg de CAPE, com mais probabilidade de CAPE´s altos na região SW, onde há um melhor overlay entre o maximo de dewpoint á sfc e o ar frio em altura ( isoterma -20ºC aos 500hpa).

O forte fluxo nos niveis altos e médios, assim como a intensificação do Low level jet ( 950-850hpa) ao se aproximar a convergencia pré frontal, deverão criar shear moderado a forte com algum caracter rotacional/helicidade.

Tambem o forçamento dinamico será bastante decente, nomeadamente por convegencia/frontogenese á sfc e nos niveis médios, e em menor grau por alguma divergencia em altura devido a advecção de vorticidade.

Neste ambiente espera-se o desenvolvimento de convecção bem organizada, provavelmente em linhas, mas com chances de algumas supercelulas discretas.
É de esperar precipitação excessiva, por vezes acompanhada de granizo, rajadas e em menor grau um ou outro tornado...as condições parecem especialmente favoraveis em* partes do litoral centro e SW.*

*Para o interior*, o arrefecimento nocturno limitará bastante o CAPE, pelo que a convecção será mais fraca e de base alta com risco especialmente de precipitação excessiva, granizo e em menor grau rajadas.








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas
-Tornado/Tromba


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Mar 2014 às 11:19)

Precipitação prevista em 3h - Terça-feira 12H


----------



## rozzo (31 Mar 2014 às 13:20)

Começamos a entrar no período mais activo.

O sector quente agora a entrar pelo litoral a Sul de Lisboa tem células convectivas interessantes e alguma actividade elétrica, e além de afectar estas regiões nas próximas horas, poderá durante a tarde disparar algumas células mais intensas também no interior durante o período mais quente da tarde.

E depois a superfície frontal fria durante a madrugada promete ser bastante interessante, mais uma vez em particular na metade Sul. Pelo menos atendendo aos outputs apresentados por diversos modelos. Claro contando com alguns exageros de alguns mesoscalas, como normal... Mas mesmo assim, os acumulados apontados por um global como o GFS até às 24h de amanhã (3ª-feira) são bastante importantes. 






E dada a natureza convectiva do evento, localmente poderiam ser maiores, mas também naturalmente muito mais escassos, sempre alguma lotaria...

Em relação à frente fria da madrugada que vem, parece ter um deslocamento relativamente lento, o que potencia a manutenção de instabilidade durante bastantes horas, e maiores acumulados de precipitação, e alguns modelos sugerem a sua intensificação no período da manhã no Sul, com algum potencial para acumulados muito altos no Sul do país... A acompanhar...

Mas que existe muita instabilidade e muita água disponível para precipitar, isso não há dúvida.


----------



## MicaMito (31 Mar 2014 às 13:30)

Boas! no meio disto tudo são esperados algums eventos de vento/rajadas extremas?


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (31 Mar 2014 às 13:34)

MicaMito disse:


> Boas! no meio disto tudo são esperados algums eventos de vento/rajadas extremas?



Tal como o stormy referiu poderá ocorrer fenómenos extremos de forma localizada tais como tornados/trombas.
Agora também vai depender se o local onde estamos vai levar directamente com as células mais perigosas em cima.


----------



## rozzo (31 Mar 2014 às 13:38)

MicaMito disse:


> Boas! no meio disto tudo são esperados algums eventos de vento/rajadas extremas?



Em termos mais gerais, e em especial na passagem da frente fria, pode-se esperar rajadas aproximadamente na ordem dos 70-80 km/h, isto em condições mais "normais" digamos.






Mas como já foi dito, claro que na eventualidade de algum fenómeno convectivo mais severo há sempre chance de _downbursts_ ou outros eventos localizados associados com ventos muito superiores, mas aí claro, não se farão previsões de valores concretos, são condições mais "anormais", e naturalmente sem qualquer certeza de ocorrerem ou não.


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2014 às 19:21)

*:::::::2f1930----4f00h::::::::*


Na sequencia da previsão colocada esta madrugada para a próxima noite, coloco um  polígono de nowcasting na a região SW por precipitação excessiva, granizo, rajadas e tromba/tornado.

O Poligono de nowcasting  abrange áreas onde as condições favorecem risco alto/eminente de convecção severa.


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2014 às 19:53)

Boas tardes..

Para o dia de amanhã, após uma madrugada de condições particularmente favoráveis no litoral centro e sul, a convecção deverá avançar lentamente para o interior.

*Sinóptica/Análise*

Manteem-se um conjunto de perturbações troposféricas a afectar PT continental, gerando instabilidade e forçamento dinâmico.

Á superfície uma frente fria descaracteriza-se e evolui para leste assumindo um caracter de wind shift line ( linha de convergencia).
Uma massa de ar mais húmido encontra-se a SE da linha, sendo empurrada desde S/SSE por um forte low/mid level jet ( 30-50kts de vento aos 950-850hpa).

Em altura ar mais quente afecta o extremo SE, proveniente de uma dorsal centrada entre Marrocos e a Argélia...isto poderá limitar um pouco a instabilidade no extremo SE.
No resto do pais, uma massa de ar mais frio em altura ( >-20ºC aos 500hpa) deverá favorecer perfis instáveis com até 500-800J/Kg de CAPE.

Entre o ar mais quente a SE/E e o ar mais frio a W/NW, um forte jet de níveis altos coloca-se sobre PT continental, gerando shear razoavel ( DLS 35-45kts).

Assim espera-se que surja convecção robusta em especial na metade sul, á frente da linha de convergência.
É de referir que a margem de convergência deverá aumentar a sua actividade durante o período devido á interacção com uma pequena short wave em altura e um novo influxo de ar quente á superfície.
É portanto de esperar que esta ondule gerando vários segmentos convectivos/squall lines, que dado o forte fluxo troposférico, deverão ser capazes de gerar rajadas severas, e também, dada a humidade disponível e o CAPE/forçamento , precipitação excessiva e granizo.

Á frente da squall line, poderão surgir células discretas, especialmente no interior Alentejano e a partir das  12h.
Qualquer célula que surja beneficiará de perfis de shear bem organizados e rotacionais, favoráveis ao desenvolvimento de supercélulas com um risco claro de tornados, precipitação excessiva, granizo e rajadas severas por vezes superiores a 100km.h.

*Por estes motivos coloco um nível moderado para o Sul*, excepto SE onde poderá haver alguma limitação ao nível do CAPE.

*No vale do Tejo e Litoral centro*, um nível amarelo permanece  já que a área de maior actividade deverá estar a sair da região precisamente pelas 9-11h...e poderá surgir alguma actividade ainda pontualmente organizada.

Durante a tarde, o fluxo de SW deverá continuar a injectar alguma energia, pelo que deverá surgir mais actividade...ar mais frio em altura e algum shear na periferia do jet max deverá colocar ainda um risco marginal de granizo e precipitação excessiva.






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros/Possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros/Possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas

Laranja
- Aguaceiros/Possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Rajadas
- Tornado


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2014 às 20:21)

Stormy, não gostas do pessoal do Sotavento Algarvio, é que as tuas previsões só colocas amarelo e os teus polígonos deixas sempre de fora ai ai. 

Olhando aos modelos, diria que o Arome falhou redondamente nem colocava chuva no Sotavento,  já o Aladdin teve mais certinho mas mesmo assim errou pelo menos de manhã, à tarde acertou mais ou menos, já o Hirlam acertou na muge como é hábito deste modelo. Amanhã, o Hirlam mostra a frente bastante estática no Barlavento durante várias horas, faz lembrar-me o dia do tornado em Lagoa não sei porquê mas faz lembrar-me. 

Já os modelos globais, o ECM teve excelente até agora, o GFS mesmo na última run falha no timing.


----------



## panda (31 Mar 2014 às 23:30)

Gaivotas na Covilhã

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=727405&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## ipinto (31 Mar 2014 às 23:47)

Atenção ás celulas...


----------

